# What kind of makeup turns you off and why?



## DJ_Roxas (May 30, 2008)

Ladies and gentelmen (if there's are any), I just wanted to know what kind a make-up makes you go EWW/turns you off and why.

For me it self-tanners beacuse I think it makes you look fake and plus in my view if you pale or not you're fine the just way you are and also it's disgusting if you have a faux tan even if it's done right it still doesn't look right and the orange streaks, just eww.

Also blush turns me off. Why many people ask me? Well it's because it makes you look like a clown and blush should only be used for Halloween and special occasions like a dinner date or graduation but if you do make sure it looks natural and not clown-like. I can't stress this enough.

And finally bronzers. I think bronzers don't look right at all on anyone.

I've explained mine what yours? (If this is in the wrong topic please move it.)


----------



## Brittni (May 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Powdery blue eyeshadows. The cheap kind. It reminds me of people who cake it on and it creases really bad and just looks ew. lol. Also, white eyeliner. Tacky.

Major turn off would have to be cream eyeshadows. All I can think of is how creased they turn out - the smudging, etc. ewwewweww.


----------



## Ithica (May 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Oh god

1. People who don't blend their e/s so its like a really obvious line where one colour is and then the next. Gaah!

2.Really caked on foundation. The kind that looks powdery in facial crevises(sp?)! like around the nose and mouth area. Theres a girl who does that at work and its about two shades lighter then it should be!


----------



## sofabean (May 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

palettes with colors that don't go together AT ALL totally turns me off. a lot of mac palettes turn me off lol.

but if you take the colors and put them with other e/s colors that are more flattering, then i'd totally be on it lol


----------



## Lori_Renee (May 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Super thick white eyeliner! OH MY GOSHHH. I just want to SCREAM when I see someone wearing that. Oh, and the whole super dark lip liner (that's crooked) with nothing else on the lips except maybe some clear lip gloss. And I hate it when people wear glitter on their face.... Hi, we're not 12. I saw a girl come in my work... she was about in her late 20's early 30's and she had just.. loose glitter on her eyelids. She had glitter ALL over her face. It's just a no go when it's worn like that.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I really dislike when someone wears dark liquid eyeliner every single day...and it's always these gorgeous women who have bright blue eyes and blonde blonde blonde hair!  Change it up a little honey!

Also, really caked on foundation with obvious lines makes me cringe!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Dark lined lips with light lipstick and drawn on brows.


----------



## Carlyx (May 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

People who don't match their foundation with the skintone


----------



## ritchieramone (May 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Excessive fake tan or overly-bronzed skin, especially when teamed with pink lipstick and yellow hair/cheap-looking extensions.


----------



## funkychik02 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I really dislike when someone wears dark liquid eyeliner every single day...and it's always these gorgeous women who have bright blue eyes and blonde blonde blonde hair!  Change it up a little honey!

Also, really caked on foundation with obvious lines makes me cringe!_

 
That used to be me!!!


----------



## kaexbabey (May 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

someone with too much of a fake tan who still uses the same under eye concealer from before they tanned, so under their eye is all light. eckkkk.

also, cakey cakey foundation! 

spidery eye lashes!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

SUPER glittery anything. I love a shimmer and a glow but I hate chunks of glitter in my makeup.

And everything else that has been said I agree with. Except I LOVE BLUSH!!!


----------



## lovelyweapon (May 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Out of place false eyelashes due to cheap glue.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

really pastel e/s colors. I just don't see anyone pull them off


----------



## Kuuipo (May 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Really pink lipstick-Hello Kitty pink.
The Pamela Anderson Look
Shiny faces
Overbleached hair, the stripper look, especially with dark roots
Shaved off drawn on eyebrows
Glitter
Someone compelled to use all the colours in their palette
Emo makeup
women who use obvious contour
orange lipstick
improper use of bronzer
orange skin
wrong colour foundation
obvious lipliner
wrong colour choices for skintone
sparkles all over the face


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 31, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Well I'm Russian and for some reason older Russian women like to wear horrible hot pink lipstick paired with something like baby blue eyeshadow...EWWW 
Another makeup pet peeve of mine is dark lipliner with light lipstick, come on now. I went to eat with my boyfriend and we saw this older lady with just purple lipliner on! WTF


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

mostly the same as what you all said
especially the bright orange over tanned skin! ewww

but the one that makes me cringe especially when i see girls on myspace posing in their pics, is when they have lovely tanned skin but ruin it by wearing a chalky nude lipstick so it looks like they have stuck concealer on their lips... it looks DISGUISTING!!! and also makes their teeth look yellow
not a good look


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 31, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Obvious drawn on brows or overdone ones, esp when people like, square the beginning off. Unfortunately a lot of MAC MAs are guilty of wearing this look, or applying it to customers, and therefore spinning off that atrocious look into the masses! The only time it doesn't make me cringe, is when I see it on someone in drag. I mean, the point is to be over the top, in that instance.

Using BLACK liner as a lipliner. Sometimes with whatever color lipstick, but most times it's with none at all, and maybe some clear lipgloss. There's a reason why black pencils aren't labeled as lip liner,because it's not mean to be used as one! Looks crazy as hell


Caked on foundation. One of my coworkers does this. Actually several of them do, but at least they don't do it every day like the one I'm about to talk about.  It's bad enough that the color is at the least a shade lighter than it should be, but it's like she puts it on, then does it again. And again. And again. AND AGAIN! All freakin day. She has a gorgeous daughter with beautiful skin and I think to myself, "wow I'm glad she didn't pass that habit onto that girl!" But then I met this woman's younger sister, and THAT's who's adopted the habit. Good lawd hammercy! She's even worse. I wish I knew a tactful way to pull people aside who do that. And the thing is, she's always complimenting me on my makeup, and how my "foundation"  and skin in general  just glow. I have to always tell her that I'm not wearing anything except lip and sometimes eye makeup. I suspect that her bare face looks a million times better than this mask she cakes on.

White eyeliner. I don't think that people understand that it's only meant for your waterline, and sometimes as a guide/stencil UNDER your colored makeup or for other beauty tasks. NEVER NEVER meant to be obviously seen. If I see one more person with this shit again I might lose it and maul them with a Ponds Clean Sweep Wipe.

I have to say that I'm not a fan of the fake bake in a bottle, either. It's very rare that I see one that looks good. I also hate seeing woman who have obviously been laying out in the sun throughout their teens and 20s. I wanna skin them and make shoes.


Oh yeah, and the highlighting the brow bone when hello, you don't have shit else on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what gives?

And the newest/latest phenomenon... FALSIES.
Okay now, I love to see some long, lashes. But a lot of women lately ( or at least other employees at my organization) just take shit too far. I was waiting in the grill line at the cafeteria, and I kept seeing  something flitting about out the corner of my eye. I kept thinking maybe it was a flying bug or something, but it never left my peripheral vision. so I finally turn my head to the left, and there's this woman there, with these lashes that looked to be sprouting about six damn inches away from her face. They couldn't have really been that long, but that's how they looked. She looked like a goofy assed Bratz doll. I was thinking that if you wanna look like that on your personal time, fine, but don't come up in here scaring patients, gotdamn! I HATE HATE HATE people overdoing any type of grooming/beautification in the workplace.



I guess all of this can go in those makeup crimes threads, LOL


----------



## Deena (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Dark lined lips with light lipstick and drawn on brows._

 
Ditto...


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Any makeup co that tests on animals makes me sick. This is why I stick to MAC


----------



## Brittni (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Has anyone mentioned really dark or miscolored eyebrows? Yeaaahhh.


----------



## Pimpinett (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I'm guilty of several of these - overdone eyebrows and black liquid liner every day of the week, definitely; I like how it looks with my glasses, I like having a signature style (= I prefer sleeping in to experimenting with my make-up in the mornings) and I'm not much of an eyeshadow girl. 

I have my own eyebrow peeves, of course - overplucked brows are one of them, you know when people have plucked their brows so uniformly thin all the way to the inner corners, so that they go straight down towards the bridge of the nose - that looks bad.

Sometimes I see people with dark hair who fill in their brows with a reddish brown pencil or brow shade, that tends to look strange as well, unless there's a lot of red in their hair.

Other pet peeves include very cool lip shades on very warm skin tones - I see people with warm-toned, peachy faces wearing greyish mauve lipstick or lipgloss that make them look like death warmed over way too often.

Spider leg mascara is another one. It happens to the best of us, but some people look like they've applied four or five layers of clumpy mascara, letting it dry completely between layers, and I just don't get that. I want badass length and volume too, but there's a point when your lashes just will not get any better with another coat or five.

Heavy eye make-up with no base. It works if you've got really great skin, just some concealer and powder can be fine too, but an uneven, blotchy and shiny face with heavily made-up eye looks off to me. Same goes for very strong lips with no base, that tends to bring out all the redness in your skin.


----------



## Temptasia (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

-visible lipliner
-eye makeup without eye liner
-frosty lips / concealer lips
-angry eyebrows / short eyebrows
-too much blush/bronzer
-heavy false lashes on small eyes / wearing false lashes during the daytime
-dark/red lipstick without lipliner to prevent bleeding or correct asymmetry.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Mismatched foundation
crazy jagged fluidline.
People who wear eyeshadows all the way back to their hair line on an everyday basis. Doing it every once in a while is fine.
Penciling in eyebrows just kinda freaks me out. Lol.
Un-blended eyeshadow!!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I dislike bronzer and fake tan as well just because I like being pale and pastey lol. Chalky eye shadows annoy me as well. Also things like orange or blue lipstick I just find to be really odd lol.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I saw this picture recently on MSN of stars "then and now" and who has obviously had plastic surgery. There was the picture of this woman who used to be on that show Knots Landing. I remember her because my mom used to watch that show. Everything was wrong with her makeup. And it looked worse because of the very obvious plastic surgery. Don't get me wrong, I think surgery is fine, but when you start looking like a cat, then things are going way to far.....

1. Eyelashes that were so spiky and full of mascara that it really did look spidery and freaky.

2. Uneven foundation and it didn't look like the right color.

3. Nude lips that were done in the WORST way. You could still see the liner AND she had so much gloss on over it that she looked like her lips were dripping. And the nude color was just BAD on her.

All these things made me say... .EWWWW EWWWW!!
Big NO NO's!!!


----------



## dollbaby (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I hate anything sticky.. I mean sticky and goopy. It just makes me sick lol.. like Urban Decay Lip Gunk (ughhh, I know some of you probably like it lol but it makes me cringe loll). I used to wear it in high school.. why I have no idea. I actually bought a tube awhile back and I sent it right back. It's sticky and glittery. It's like putting sandpaper on your lips.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_-visible lipliner
-eye makeup without eye liner
-frosty lips / concealer lips
-angry eyebrows / short eyebrows
-too much blush/bronzer
-heavy false lashes on small eyes / wearing false lashes during the daytime
-dark/red lipstick without lipliner to prevent bleeding or correct asymmetry._

 
I definitely have to say that I agree with the eye makeup without eye liner! lol. I thought I was crazy. Ditto on too much blush too!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

The scariest person I ever saw was on the bus and she had stripper yellow hair and and orange tan, she was bent over changing her shoes. She reached in her bag and put a barrette in her mouth-still could not see her face, and when she flipped her head up she had the weirdest expression on her face, which she could not change because it was obviously over botoxed, and her lips lookeded like they belonged on a blow fish. She also had Victoria Beckum artificial breasts with obvious ridges of ribs and you could see the whole implant under the skin. I had to move seats...that was ewwww.....


----------



## bgajon (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I love that I'm not the only one that has so many makeup pet peeves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So here I go:
-liquid eye liner only on the bottom lid, I know it sounds horrible but it's very common here in Mexico, I just hate it! It makes your eyes look smaller and you just look bad.
-the natural or fake overcooked look, I mean it's not just that you get cancer if you tan naturally but if you fake it you look orange and it's so obvious!! If your pale embrace it and rock it!!
-Also on the same note having the excessive tan and frosty pink 80's lipstick...Why??? Not good!!
-Frosty on the whole lid blue eye shadow, please find a blue color that suits you so you don't look like Mimi!!
- Eye shadows that are not well blended, don't color coordinate or just that you decided to use every single color you own. Not pretty ladies!!
-Eye liner that is crooked and you just thought... "eehhh!! I think no one will notice." We do notice!! Please take the time to clean up your line and also take care of mascara smudges.
-The whole sharpie eyebrows, come on!!! You just look silly, surprised, angry and just plain fugly!! 
-Blush that is not well blended, the whole dolly face is not pretty.
-Bronzer that is too dark or not done right, I would love to wear bronzer but since I just don't know how to use it, I just embrace my pasty self.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-When ladies wear dark lipstick without lip liner or when they lip line way over their natural shape (the real obvious kind of) and also when you don't take the time after applying your lipstick to check if you have any on your teeth!! 
-Dark lip liner with pale lipstick or no lipstick, also chalky lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Foundation that is too dark, too light, to chalky, not well blended. Invest in a kabuki brush and you'll see the difference.
I think that's about it, sorry for ranting on and on.


----------



## breechan (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

*Theatrically drawn on brows. *

The ones where the person has either no brows or has removed their natural brows. They then draw on some ridiculous shapes. What they maybe dont realize is that even though the natural eyebrow isnt there, the facial muscles still are, and our eyebrows move with facial expression. When the eyebrows are where they arent supposed to be, the facial expressions are weiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiird!

*Spiky black inner corners *(tear ducts). 
This kind of thing is fine once in a while just for fun or for a avant garde look, but for a day look, or night on the town....blech! It makes the eyes look too close together.
*
Clown Faced old women. 
*You know at least one old biddy who does this one. She thinks that by wearing bright red sparkly lipstick, and bright blue eyeshadow to her brows, and big red dots of blush, and spider lashes, that it's somehow going to make her look younger. She also usually wears far too strong of a purfume. 

*Blonde Eyelashes with poor mascara job*
Some blonde ladies have some of the thickest and lushest lashes, but go out and ruin it by not covering them properly, often with a mascara thats too dark. You essentially see their "eyelash roots". It makes the impression of floating lashes...in a bad way.

*The brows dont match the hair, not even close!
*This offense is often committed by bottle blondes. When your brows are black, you ain't foolin' no one! If you're going to dye your hair drastically, its worth it to tint your eyebrows a few shades or else it looks wonky!


----------



## Temptasia (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

-Obvious under eye concealer rings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Permanent make-up 
-Any lip color on really flakey, chapped lips
-Sperm brows


----------



## sinergy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

permanent makeup on like someone who is extremely wrinkled in the face blech!

frosty lips with the dark lip liner, like someone mentioned usually just that ugly dark lip liner with nothing else, or black lip liner. 

when someone doesnt blend their eyeshadow..it just draws my attention, when its bold or brighter colors and you can tell they used one of those sponge applicators and just swiped one line of this color, then one line of the next color...etc, etc..

shaved eyebrows with drawn on extreme arches. not too appealing.


----------



## GothicGirl (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*



DJ_Roxas said:


> Ladies and gentelmen (if there's are any), I just wanted to know what kind a make-up makes you go EWW/turns you off and why.
> 
> For me it self-tanners beacuse I think it makes you look fake and plus in my view if you pale or not you're fine the just way you are and also it's disgusting if you have a faux tan even if it's done right it still doesn't look right and the orange streaks, just eww.
> 
> ...


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Scented everything. I can understand a bit of flavored gloss (I love that stuff), but why put strong fragrance in mascara, powder, etc?

Other than that, and some of the stuff mentioned above, I find that many rules can be broken (for example, I am warm toned, but I don't look good in warm toned lipsticks/glosses and I look better in cool reds.)


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Eww i'm so glad someone mentioned permanent make up - just ew seriously.

The thing that makes me cringe the most is sperm brows or really, practically non-existant ones, or ones that are just 1 straight line all the way through :S or shaved off then penciled-on brows especially when their done so unaturally, like reeally high up or really thin or whatever; Iam so picky when it comes to eyebrows haha.

Extremely bright blush - Why, just why?

Orange or ashy or just the wrong type foundation - It's called investing in this thing called a MIRROR.

Like someone else said: dramatic, nice eye make up with no base on (and bad skin) WTH?

Dark Lipliner with a light gloss/lipstick - whenever i see this on someone i want to scream.

I HATE seeing creased eyeshadow like on really oily eyelids; use a base, please.

Crusty make up. Nuff said.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*



GothicGirl said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *DJ_Roxas*
> 
> ...


----------



## ScarletTanager (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Aaaahhhh funky tasting lipstick!  I don't mind if it tastes like vanilla or cupcakes or something that has a place near my tongue, but roses or baby powder???  L'oreal, Dior, and Clinique... puke.

Come to think of it, any makeup product that smells like crayons could be lumped in there as well.  Bad enough that my car has that built-in VW Crayola smell.  Studio Tech gives me a migraine.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

My list of brow-related crimes:
Shaving them off and penciling them in...Many times they are penciled WAY above where they are supposed to be. The worst case was where it was both a mom AND her daughter who had done that. Your brows are where they are for a reason, you know!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not taking care of them at all-The other end of the spectrum is not doing jack squat with them-letting them be just two insects on your face. It doesn't cost a ton of money to get them waxed and it is not TOO painful...
Overly shaded-Yes, I do like brow powder, but only in moderation. I cannot stand when brows are just two big brown lines over the eyes-it looks really tacky. I for one love my natural (albeit waxed) brows.
The thin line-Blech. No go. It does not flatter anybody.

On with the rest...
Emo makeup-I have a friend who does a HUGE ring of black eyeshadow. It's the only thing she does. Yes it is kind of her signature, but she would look better if she laid off the shadow.
Coloured lip liner-I'm sorry, I just prefer clear.
Caked-on anything
Super-bright blush-save it for the stage. 
Only doing neutrals-Can you say boring? There is a whole colour spectrum out there for you to try and you just do brown.


----------



## hr44 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

it's not so much the the make-up styles, techniques that must piss me off.. but more-so the WRONG person wearing that particular style. 

You know what I mean? Like if you have super big eyes, then lining with black all over doesn't effect you as much as it would if you already have small eyes. 

That's what drives me insane, when a person tries to duplicate another look PRECISELY without taking into consideration that maybe the exact style and colors will make you look like a clown and NOT what you saw on someone else. 

I'm an extremely patient person, but one girl (my best friends' ex-roomie) drove me nuts. She wanted a neutral look with some color. 
She INSISTED on blues even after I told her a soft olive green would look great on her complexion, even the MUA was frustrated with her because she tried to put greens on her but the girl WANTED blues to soften her look. 
Mind you, she's a red-head with freckles. Blue was NOT subtle on her. Drove me up the wall. 

Oh and one other thing... this other girl... orange face, but that's not what bothered me since I see that all the time... it was the fact her highlighter EVERYDAY was WHITE... with some light neutral brown colors. OH no. Plz don't.


----------



## lalunia (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

cheap looking baby blues, or any other chalky pastel colors. with thick eyeliner. 

white eyeliner on top lids! 

really white shadows all over the lid, with no other colors. 

Sharpie eyebrows and anything that looks drawn on. 

nude lips that are much lighter that someone's skin tone. 

really bright, heavy blush applied all over the cheeks

someone with really bad brakouts (like cystic acne) who covers it with thick, cakey makeup (I used to do this, only to realize that a. my skin looked better with the pimples and no makeup and b. by wearing less makeup, my skin cleared up!) I realize that some people feel it is necessary but at least in my experience, my skin reacted better to no makeup.


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Some girls at my school put on alot of foundation [over their tan which doesn't look natural at all], BRONZER, and blush with no eyeshadow, liner or anything. It wouldn't bother me if it looked natural but in their case it doesn't. They apply it all really dark too, which doesn't help the whole tan effect.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ANDDD, when people put concealer on their lips.. especially when it looks basically white.


----------



## Millgrove (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_Scented everything. I can understand a bit of flavored gloss (I love that stuff), but why put strong fragrance in mascara, powder, etc?

Other than that, and some of the stuff mentioned above, I find that many rules can be broken (for example, I am warm toned, but I don't look good in warm toned lipsticks/glosses and I look better in cool reds.)_

 
I'm so with you on the perfumed makeup (apart from lipgloss/lippy of course - as love flavoured lipgloss).

I find other strongly scented products really offputting. Makes me wonder what they contain that goes off and smells nasty so quickly that they have to cover it up with perfume.....yuk!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Really, grossly ghostly (haha) white foundation. IE Mismatched foundation.
Caked on foundation, obviously already stated, but I was driving down the road to my interview today and randomly thought of this girl who went to my school and in all her MySpace pics she had on ghostly white/mismatched foundation that always made me go EWWWWWW!


----------



## rachybloom (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Orange skin! YUCK. I live in AZ and seriously everybody in Scottsdale is just an orange mess. With white hair and black roots. That (apparently) is the uniform for "hot" girls here.. Newsflash! Being fake is not hot!

Bad eyebrows. Whether they're overplucked, underplucked, or badly shaped, they're just a pet peeve of mine. Eyebrows frame your face and should be flattering to your specific face! I'm really really anal when it comes to eyebrows.


----------



## Rene (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I hate it when girls don't blend their eyeshadow together. It just looks like blocks of colors on there lids. Like a rainbow.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

This stuff definitely made me go ewww!


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Ganguro girls like so: http://glauser.com/wp-content/upload...7/yamambas.jpg
make me go eww wtf.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_Any makeup co that tests on animals makes me sick. This is why I stick to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
mac may not test the final product on animals, but every ingredient in every product that's used on or in a human is at some point tested on animals and is required to undergo such testing by law.

the wrong shade of red makes me sad. i realize that it's difficult to find the right shade of red lipstick/gloss, but if you haven't found it yet...keep trying. i hate seeing girls in reds that just don't do their face justice.


----------



## Lalai (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I really dislike when someone wears dark liquid eyeliner every single day...and it's always these gorgeous women who have bright blue eyes and blonde blonde blonde hair! Change it up a little honey!_

 
I'm not drop dead gorgeous, have blue grey eyes and dark blonde hair - and I use dark liquid eyeliner every single day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My excuse is, though, is that my sight is really bad and my glasses make my eyes look A LOT smaller than they really are so black liquid eyeliner is one of those things you can use to make them stand out. If I take my glasses off it looks kinda scary, though! One of my students said I looked like an alien when I took off my glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My pet peeves are mismatching foundation/ tans gone wrong and overplucked eyebrows. I read somewhere that one reasons to stick to your natural brows is that when people grow older, their eyebrows get thinner so overplucked eyebrows actually can make you look older (AND weird!). 

Also people who have super blonde hair with a super dark tan and pink clothes and white/"nude" lipstick make me go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Espescially when they're way over 25 or 30!


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Since most have already stated my makeup pet peaves, here goes:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Really pink lipstick-Hello Kitty pink.
The Pamela Anderson Look
Shiny faces
Overbleached hair, the stripper look, especially with dark roots
Shaved off drawn on eyebrows
Glitter
Someone compelled to use all the colours in their palette
Emo makeup
women who use obvious contour
orange lipstick
improper use of bronzer
orange skin
wrong colour foundation
obvious lipliner
wrong colour choices for skintone
sparkles all over the face_

 
I agree w/ all of yours except pink lips, I love pink lips...  But seriously, you hit the nail on the head!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Well I'm Russian and for some reason older Russian women like to wear horrible hot pink lipstick paired with something like baby blue eyeshadow...EWWW 
Another makeup pet peeve of mine is dark lipliner with light lipstick, come on now. I went to eat with my boyfriend and we saw this older lady with just purple lipliner on! WTF_

 
Maybe she just forgot to finish her makeup... I mean, she is old...  or busy.  Ive been in such a hurry before, because im running really late to class, that sometimes I've forgotten mascara, and thats why I always keep some in my purse. Please don't kill me for this mistake... Kid, school, and work make for NO TIME.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_Any makeup co that tests on animals makes me sick. This is why I stick to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
AGREED!
Can't tell you how much I agree with this statement.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Has anyone mentioned really dark or miscolored eyebrows? Yeaaahhh._

 
My friends g'ma has no eyebrows.  She doesn't pluck them or shave them.  So she draws them on,   IN BLACK!!  OMG you can tell its so fake.  I guess she thinks that since she dyes her hair jet black that its ok?  And one is always higher than the other and are noticeably crooked and misshaped... Guess she draws them on while looking sideways in the mirror.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_The scariest person I ever saw was on the bus and she had stripper yellow hair and and orange tan, she was bent over changing her shoes. She reached in her bag and put a barrette in her mouth-still could not see her face, and when she flipped her head up she had the weirdest expression on her face, which she could not change because it was obviously over botoxed, and her lips lookeded like they belonged on a blow fish. She also had Victoria Beckum artificial breasts with obvious ridges of ribs and you could see the whole implant under the skin. I had to move seats...that was ewwww....._

 
OMG... 
thats GROSS!


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_Ganguro girls like so: http://glauser.com/wp-content/upload...7/yamambas.jpg
make me go eww wtf._

 
I always thought that was just for pictures... You learn something new every day...  Thats my newest "Makeup Hate."


----------



## josie (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

- Tattooed eyebrows gone horribly wrong, and not just wrong but thin and blue.
- Eyebrows that are thin and completely round. The golden arches don't do it for me.
- Bronzer too for some reason? I just feel like everything is too orange.
- The wrong color blush on someones face. Who wants to fake rosacea?
- Sticky lip-glosses. They're pretty, but it just feels uncomfortable on my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Clashing eye makeup and lip color
- Crooked liner. I'm talking, like, your eye-liner doing the wave.
- Un-blended brow highlight. A white line underneath your eyebrow?
- Nasty flavored/scented lipstuff


----------



## MacNeill59 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

as a MAC MUA I have to say that I can appreciate all types of makeup, subtle delicate beauty and fierce tranny hottness, and I must say that I hate when people take makeup SO FREAKIN SERIOUSLY! We can't all look like miserable HIllary Duff every day. So what if someone likes to beat their eyebrow on, so what if someone likes to bathe in bronzer, So what if someone likes 4 coats of zoomlash? I think everyone should be allowed to express themselves however they feel most comfortable. 

And white eyeliner is something that everyone should own. The next time you are exhausted or hungover, try a bit on the water line and tell me you don't look brighter than you did without it.

Its important to learn to laugh at ourselves, DON"T TAKE LIFE SO SERIOUSLY! If you want to be one of thousands of dreary, boring, cookie cutters than do so.


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacNeill59* 

 
_as a MAC MUA I have to say that I can appreciate all types of makeup, subtle delicate beauty and fierce tranny hottness, and I must say that I hate when people take makeup SO FREAKIN SERIOUSLY! We can't all look like miserable HIllary Duff every day. So what if someone likes to beat their eyebrow on, so what if someone likes to bathe in bronzer, So what if someone likes 4 coats of zoomlash? I think everyone should be allowed to express themselves however they feel most comfortable. 

And white eyeliner is something that everyone should own. The next time you are exhausted or hungover, try a bit on the water line and tell me you don't look brighter than you did without it.

Its important to learn to laugh at ourselves, DON"T TAKE LIFE SO SERIOUSLY! If you want to be one of thousands of dreary, boring, cookie cutters than do so._

 
I totally agree with you that people should be allowed to express themselves, but some of it is ridiculous. And most of the stuff griped about in this thread is not stuff people have really done on purpose, its just simple mistakes.  No, I don't take makeup that seriously, but with some of the ways that people do their makeup, you might as well wear clown makeup everyday.

And when we  spoke of white eyeliner, we weren't talking about on your waterline, we were talking about piled high on top of your upper lash line.
I own white eyeliner and have tried the brighten up my eyes trick, which I thought most on here knew already.  As one of my pet peeves, it shouldn't be used to line the whole eye, but to brighten it.

And just because we created a thread to gripe about something DOESN'T mean we don't laugh at our selves from time to time, or take things to seriously.  Most people gripe about something.  As Humans, we tend to do that, unless there is some other species someone knows about that walks this planet and wears makeup?  If we were all dreary boring cookie cutters then there would only be one hair color, a few select shades of eyeshadow, all done in the same way, all wear the same clothes, and so on.  You yourself have taken the ranks of those of us that take life "so seriously" if your complaining about a thread where people have posted their opinions...
Welcome to the club.


----------



## Lalai (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suzyn* 

 
_And just because we created a thread to gripe about something DOESN'T mean we don't laugh at our selves from time to time, or take things to seriously. Most people gripe about something._

 
I agree, I think everyone's has atleast once though "What on earth is going on there!" when looking at someone else. It's just different tastes/opinions. And for all I know, all the super tanned people might be looking at my pasty whiteness and thinking I should go run for some tanner asap!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_

Using BLACK liner as a lipliner. Sometimes with whatever color lipstick, but most times it's with none at all, and maybe some clear lipgloss. There's a reason why black pencils aren't labeled as lip liner,because it's not mean to be used as one! Looks crazy as hell
_

 
I've used black liner as lipliner! I put red lipstick on with it.

It was for a showing of Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_Mismatched foundation
crazy jagged fluidline.
People who wear eyeshadows all the way back to their hair line on an everyday basis. Doing it every once in a while is fine.
Penciling in eyebrows just kinda freaks me out. Lol.
Un-blended eyeshadow!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would liked to second the penciling in the eyebrows thing.  Ewww!  Why would you shave off your entire eyebrow only to draw it in like you are a cartoon???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also have to agree with the posters that commented about the foundation being the wrong color.  I always wonder if they have a mirror to see that there is a huge orange line along their jaw???


----------



## jardinaires (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

1. visible eyelash glue
2. hard blush line
3. blush that is too dark applied to the apples of the cheeks
4. foundation applied to an unwashed, unmoisturized face, so it clings to aaaall the dead skin on every part of the face
5. 12/13/14 year old girls with more makeup on than will ever be necessary
6. frosty lipstick - i just hate it. don't know why.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I only say "Ewwww" when makeup is poorly done. It doesn't matter what you wear or how much you're putting on. If it's horribly applied, it sucks. But, I agree with some of the things you all have said. White eyeliner...seriously...on the upper lashline? I see a LOT of girls here doing that shit. That's just God-awful.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Only a couple of the standard "mistakes" as I believe that makeup is an expression of uniqueness:

~ Visible foundation line, like where the face is shades darker than the neck
~ Harshly drawn in eyebrows or eyebrows that are colored soooo far off the person's hair color
~ Unblended _anything_

Otherwise, if you want to rock it, go for it.  I've been known to wear wild 'n' crazy stuff and I hope that people can at least be openminded about it.


----------



## violet14 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_Orange skin! YUCK. I live in AZ and seriously everybody in Scottsdale is just an orange mess. With white hair and black roots. That (apparently) is the uniform for "hot" girls here.. Newsflash! Being fake is not hot!

Bad eyebrows. Whether they're overplucked, underplucked, or badly shaped, they're just a pet peeve of mine. Eyebrows frame your face and should be flattering to your specific face! I'm really really anal when it comes to eyebrows._

 

I know EXACTLY what you mean about Scottsdale.....and they THINK they look sooo great.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

females who:

shouldn't be wearing red lipstick, because it looks awful on most females but they seem to love to wear it any way

uhhh...and also females who talk shit about their pet peeves on net, but then turn around and make major make up mistakes themselves, 
practice what you preach, please.


----------



## damsel (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_-Sperm brows_

 
gah! i can't stand that either. i'm like please re-grow your eyebrows and get them properly shaped.

i'm not fond of:
unnatural eyebrows (overly sculpted/drawn on)
clumpy mascara
unblended eyeshadow
random eyeshadow combos
lip liner that is obvious/differs dramatically from the lip color
lipgloss/stick on chapped lips
a white ring of lip product that has built up on the inner part of the lips

i'm sure there are others i can't think of at the moment...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Eyeliner that doesn't hit the lashline. I *hate* when I see people with liner that has like, a hill above their lashline. So gross .-.

overly plucked eyebrows. 
thick, black, fully lined eyes
Hot pink lipstick on super tan middle aged women. This woman in my pilates class does this all the time

and sometimes it's on her teeth :C


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

u cant really knock other girls for wearing glitter or lipliner and ect. i mean we dont all wanna look the same right?as long as she has a good application i can appreciate it lol.

the most annoying thing is packs of girls who all look the same.


----------



## user46 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Some people look nice with drawn on brows. My mom does this and she's beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i know a couple other people who do this too.


----------



## josie (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_Some people look nice with drawn on brows. My mom does this and she's beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i know a couple other people who do this too._

 
Yeah, I remember on mac_cosmetics (the Livejournal community -- I forgot her username, but I think it was a number or something), there was a girl who had tattooed eyebrows and most people couldn't even tell. I was astounded cuz I know I couldn't, and they were some of the most amazing eyebrows I'd ever seen lol

Some people can really do the shave em off and tattoo/draw em thing really well. Not too many though, but props to those who can do it well.


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroSOUL* 

 
_ uhhh...and also females who talk shit about their pet peeves on net, but then turn around and make major make up mistakes themselves, 
practice what you preach, please._

 
LOL... Im loving this, and totally agree.  Then again, everyone makes mistakes at some point.


----------



## josie (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

lol Oh my, I just purchased a bronzer (even though my "EWWW" was bronzer). It's not orangey at all -- 'tis MAC. I think I hawked myself into it. Well, I suppose first time for everything. Looks nice, actually.


----------



## coconuts04963 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Lipgloss. Sticky. Gross.


----------



## eversoclever (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

What makes me think "eeew" is seeing women with loads of black eyeliner on the top lid, bottom lid AND inner rim while at work in a professional setting. These are usually the same people who have fair skin and light features so it's even more garish. I want to help them so badly :0)


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

pancake face. meaning really nice foundation and then the neck is a totally different color.

Too dark lipcolour. I mean....dark reds are pretty and sophisticated. Dark blues and purples? Um...no maam.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_Ganguro girls like so: http://glauser.com/wp-content/upload...7/yamambas.jpg
make me go eww wtf._


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've used black liner as lipliner! I put red lipstick on with it.

It was for a showing of Rocky Horror Picture Show._

 
See! You proved my point! Love that movie, buy the way 
*does the time warp*


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've used black liner as lipliner! I put red lipstick on with it.

It was for a showing of Rocky Horror Picture Show._

 
See! You proved my point! Love that movie, buy the way 
*does the time warp*


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_the most annoying thing is packs of girls who all look the same._

 
Worddd. In middle school, most girls would wear the same scents, have the same hair, wear the EXACT SAME lipgloss, the same nailpolish, the same caked on eyeliner, the same foundation application (too light or too dark and usually waaaaaaaaay too thick.) It drove me inSANE!


----------



## Odette1303 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Dark lined lips with light lipstick and drawn on brows._

 
This, and the wrong foundation colour (usually too dark and the neck is white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Oh, and definitely too much mascara (when it looks like there are 150 layers of mascara and it seems the girl can't keep her eyes open 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

- Unblended, super bright line of highlighter under the brows
- Lips lined in dark colour and filled in with light colour
- Overly mascara'd clumpy eyelashes
- Sloppily applied eyeliner with gaps in it and no mascara to hide it!
- Blinding light areas under the eyes due to over zealousness with concealer
- Caked on foundation


----------



## babydoll_020 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

this might not be the correct place to post this..??.. but ive always read that black is " too harsh"  for asian skin.. but then eyebrows should generally match your hair colour.. and if your hair colour is black....then what colour should they be??


----------



## joshuasebastien (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I HATE clumpy mascara!! Ahhh. I just want to rip the eyelashes out of girls who have it. That, along with wayyyyy overplucked eyebrows. Horrible.

I don't like when girls have lots of foundation and other makeup on but completely leave out any blush at all. It makes them look like all the color has been sucked out of them... Sad.


----------



## babydoll_020 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

* Foundation left on the lips


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Tattooed eyeliner and eyebrows.  Eeeeek.

(No offense, mom. hahaha)


----------



## Kaz (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Haha.. I do some of these things myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well, I get to see people's faces up close at work and can't help but notice lots of people don't use an eyeshadow base. Not quite an eww, but an aww cause you know it could look better! Also on people you know are wearing high branded foundation and caked it on. Wasting product.. lol :x


----------



## star25 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Really pink lipstick-Hello Kitty pink.
The Pamela Anderson Look
Shiny faces
Overbleached hair, the stripper look, especially with dark roots
Shaved off drawn on eyebrows
Glitter
Someone compelled to use all the colours in their palette
Emo makeup
women who use obvious contour
orange lipstick
improper use of bronzer
orange skin
wrong colour foundation
obvious lipliner
wrong colour choices for skintone
sparkles all over the face_

 

i agree with ALL of the above. couldn't have said it better myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the worst of all tho has to be the shaved off & drawn on eyebrows! why would someone do that to their face? their f-ing FACE. *shudder*


----------



## ling07 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

black lip liner on lips


----------



## glimmerglammer (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

body glitter and or dark lip liner.


----------



## dolcedaniela (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

OMG there are too many things to list
1. Uneven heavy foundation, powdered with bronzer to an uneven finish
2. Greasy, creasy eye lids, I hate drugstore shadows, they go on my finger just fine when I test one out but that is because my finger is oily, so on your eyes, they barely show, and migrate to your crease in no time.
3. Too much cheek, there's a fine line between a glamorous cheek and looking overdone and if you don't know where that line is, then forget it
4. Really fake long thick lashes worn on a typical day some even look plastic
5. Bobblehead look? Y'know when the girl has a nice even tanned face and you can see it wrapping around her jawline , contrasting with the white of her neck...

(PS just one last one, girls who don't even try make up at all, it's not faking who you are, its enhancing the beauty you already have)


----------



## krt (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Hmmm...while this may be completley contradicting to a previous post I made in a thread just like this one stating that it depends on the individual....I do have a few looks that I just flat out dont like

I dont like nicely done eyeshadow with no mascara....and rarely do I like it with no eyeliner. I always have to be wearing both because I dont like the "no eyelash" look

Everyone will disagree with this I already know...but I dont really like eyeliner in the waterline, I mean sometimes it looks nice on some people, but some people really look so much more awake and wide-eyed without it. I personally look AWFUL with it though..so I may be biased

Obviously dyed jet black hair is really big around here, with a very dark fake tan, and trying to fill in their naturally blond eyebrows with black eyeliner....it reminds me of Christina Aguilera in her "dirrty" phase and too fake just isnt my thing either

Oh and speaking of Christina Aguilera..the whole way too much eyebrow makeup she does lately, to where you try to make your eyebrows look full or thicker but really making them look really unatural and boxy..and in her case gray also isnt that great, but I do think she has gorgeous features, thats why its so dissapointing

I must agree that spider-lashes and sperm brows arent attractive either


but I loooove me some glitter


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I dislike the 'dewy' look, I have to say. I like skin clean and matte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But a glow using powders is pretty. I don't like an overly shimmery eye either, I don't think it does anything for the wearer.


----------



## seonmi (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babydoll_020* 

 
_this might not be the correct place to post this..??.. but ive always read that black is " too harsh"  for asian skin.. but then eyebrows should generally match your hair colour.. and if your hair colour is black....then what colour should they be??_

 
I think your eyebrow should be 2 shades lighter than your hair if your hair color is black.
I'm glad I read this thread because I sometimes make those mistakes (usually when I rush). Sadly, my lips are very weird. The edge of my lips are much darker than the inside and it's natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So it's quite difficult to hide the hard edge of my lips with just lip stick. Since I started using lip liner, things are getting better


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I just saw this again last week and forgot to mention it. Eyeliner in the crease and no other eye makeup. It looks really odd.


----------



## Divinity (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Bright pink lipstick on old ladies.  What's up with that?


----------



## nleslie (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Chalky face powder.
Frosty, bluish pink lipsticks. 
Shaved off brows that have an eyeliner line drawn on. Yuck!
Orange skin. 
Vampire-esque makeup.
WHITE face powder.
Oily foundation.

I'm guilty of bad eyeliner, I'm still working it out. XD


----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I'm sure I'm guilty of some of these - I often don't take the time to do real eyeliner and just sweep the darkest color I'm using along the lashline instead, but I do always wear mascara with it! Not always blush, though, as my cheeks tend to be rosy naturally and as pale as I am it's hard not to have blush look like "too much".

I also hate the dark lipliner/nude or light lip combo. Eww. 
Dark blush = clown on most people.
Heavy black liner on waterline and lower lashline, only. A co-worker does this and it makes her eyes look droopy.
I like gothy makeup on some people, but the "mask" effect of the super-white face with darker rest of body is really unattractive. Make it match, please! (Or make it really obvious in a theatrical, intentional way.)
Not makeup, really, but long toenails and/or french pedicures REALLY gross me out. Like actual nausea.

My best friend's makeup sometimes makes me go "Eww!" In fact, other people have actually called me and asked "What the heck's up with her makeup?" She's obsessed with Bare Escentuals right now and won't wear anything else, which I don't have a problem with. The problem is that she usually applies her eyeshadow really heavily, and prefers dark colors. With her near-black hair, dark hazel eyes and ghost white skin, it can look really dramatic. EXCEPT - she also tends to put on blush heavily, and no matter how often and how MANY people tell her otherwise, she insists dark eyeshadow ONLY goes with dark lipstick. And this is for day, for working at a BANK.

She truly looks like a drag queen sometimes, and not a good one. I (and others) compliment her when she wears better (and lighter) makeup, but she's so proud of herself for doing makeup, and so sensitive that it's hard to offer criticism.


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_Bright pink lipstick on old ladies.  What's up with that?_

 
haha oh come on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I think the older gals look saucy and cute when they wear something eccentric.. my grandma always wears minimal makeup (shes a natural beauty for sure) but sometimes she'll throw on bright red lipstick and rocks it like nobody's business.


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Blue lipstick.. bright orange tans o_o


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Honestly, nothing really bothers me. To each his/her own. 

However it bugs me when I see makeup that isn't blended, I have this itch to whip out a brush or even use my fingers, anything to make the harsh lines go away


----------



## QueenEmB (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

OTT liner on the upper lashline that is winged before the end of the lashes (if you know what I mean?) - just looks horrid.

Piling on the colour for a daytime look makes me cringe as well.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

one of my male friends had some people round his apartment the other night (girls and boys) and i saw some of the pictures on his myspace, both of the girls who went had ORANGE foundation on.. and you could tell they were naturally fair skinned with light hair, but they dyed their hair black and their eyebrows were like blonde but looked ginger because of the foundation in them

URGHHHH i hate that look


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

One bright ass colour all over the eyelid with no liner and crappy mascara

big bushy un groomed brows (especially with frostiness or glitter!!)

Too thin/overly plucked brows (to the point where they are transparent)

way way heavy blush with practically no other rmakeup on.

Way heavy lips. I'm talking about drak plum ll, light mauvy lips and a shit load of gloss. I'm thinking of one girl in particular. When she was about 13, she was stunning. Italien girl. Big beautiful brown eyes,  wavy thcik amazing brown hair. olivly skin. i mean she was stunning. Then she went the whole "look like everyone else" route. She tanned like crazy (she was orange at one point) bleached her hair a pissy blond colour (it was actually snapping off). Plucked her eyebrows to near nothing. Went crazy with lip product. She kind has a similar face to jessica simpson... but she wears pure tranny makeup. It's to the point where when she used to come into my former place of work, people/co-workers would stop and star at her. 

What else...  people that wear black eyeliner and nothing else. it makes me crazy. no, this doesnt make you edgy.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_One bright ass colour all over the eyelid with no liner and crappy mascara
_

 
LOL! I asked someone who does this about it once and she said, "I think the eyeliner puts it over the top." WTF? Go figure.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

for the make up challenged i always compare doing your makeup to painting a wall. This would be like so you'd slop the colour all over the wall and not worry about cutt or painting the mouldings or base boards?

people are weird.

same thing as when people refuse to use a primer. you need one when you paint a wall, you need one for you're skiiin!!!


----------



## Escada (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I don't like when I see young girls with acne try to cover their acne with caked on foundation.  I know what they are trying to do but it just doesn't work.  I had this problem as a youth and I did the same thing.  Then the problem becomes this.  As you age and the acne goes away, you have the same bad habit of too much foundation.  Then you have to break it.  I mostly feel sorry for acne sufferers and want them to look better.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

The only thing that really bothers me is when I see someone wear a super dark lip liner and NO LIP COLOR....Drives me bonkers lol


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Personally, I can't stand goopy, gooey lipgloss that's lacquered on the lips.  A little goes a long way.   

Also, it's my opinion that there's nothing worse than jacked-up crooked eyeliner.  It can ruin an entire look, no matter how nicely the rest of the makeup is applied.   I know it takes practice, but still.


----------



## MACForME (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Oh boy-- You guys hit alot of my peeves.. but here is a few that bother me:

1- Eyeshadow fallout- Please use some loose powder or something! Your cheeks are not supposed to MATCH your eyelids.

2- Failure to actually put shadow where it belongs..  the "outer V" is not in your hairline... no need to EXTEEENNDD IT OUTTT TOOO THEEERRE.. whew.

3- Super dark, super smokey, big time heavy duty eyeshadow.. at the office. Nuff said.

4- Harsh thick eyeliner.. No excuse.

5- Cheap orange bronzer overapplied. wow.

6- Warming up a eyeliner with a lighter or match. Hello! BAD IDEA.

7- DiscoBall glittery eyes, liner, cheeks AND lips.. why!??!!


----------



## Korms (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Over done contouring, you know, drag queen style when you can see a defninite line.  I know someone who does this with a RED toned blusher, it kind of looks like she's been hit on the side of her face with a belt.


----------



## seabird (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

i think some things people have mentioned are completely relative. i've seen some things actually look good on some people, although not the majority. especially bronzer, if it's applied correctly (you need hardly any), i don't see what's wrong with it? you can't even tell that a person is wearing bronzer specifically if it's applied correctly, you can just see a subtle difference. also that my brows are medium brown and i have dyed blonde hair, and i think it looks fine on me. i also prefer myself with thin-ish brows as opposed to thick ones, but that's just because i think they work better with my face structure.
universal peeves of mine:
- ungroomed brows (unless of course your brows are perfect naturally)
- blush that is too way too dark/the wrong shade for someone's skin
- unblended anything. that goes for eyeshadow, foundation, blush..
- foundation over zits. always goes cakey and makes the spots more obvious.
- dark lipliner with light lipstick/gloss
- mismatching concealer or foundation to skin


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

i hate when girls apply waaay to much mascara on. it looks scary ;>


----------



## perfectdefect (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Dark lip liner with light lips.  Just looks ewww


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I suppose I never understood people who just put on concealer (which is always a few shades off) and then no foundation... they just have these blotches everywhere... confused me a loooot.


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I can't stand:

-people who wear eye makeup without covering up their dark circles, making them look like a raccoon. 

-people who line outside of their natural lip line to make it look like they have fuller lips, it always looks obvious. 

-people who buy foundation in a shade darker so that it makes them look more tan. Foundation is not supposed to give you color! They just end up looking stupid with an orange face and a white neck. 

-people who cake on matte lipstick over heavily chapped lips, it's so gross.

-people who wear blush in ridiculous colors. I knew a really pale girl who would pile on hot pink blush every day to the point where you could see her coming from a mile away by the 2 bright pink blobs on her face.

-I don't see this a lot, but sometimes people try to disguise a pimple as a mole by coloring it with black eyeliner. I'd rather see caked on concealer. It looks even more stupid when the "mole" smudges during the day, drawing even more attention to the zit.


----------



## Flossie (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Yep the orange foundation - mainly because i wonder how they start with their natural shade, put orange on, look in the mirror again and not see that they've been tangoed... the only reason i can think of is that they wear too much foundation and just re apply everytime they look in the mirror because they get used to each "layer" this i think is also the over caking scenario. Like you don't notice that mole you have anymore because you see it so much , i don't think they notice the foundation colour so apply more and more!

Girls with acne and scabby spots covering it with clums of concealer, foundation, powder and then repeating ten times. It's making the acne bigger and more noticable, an MUA in a store near me had this... speaking of which 

MUA's with bad make up - and i mean orange skin paired with bright pink lipstick, too much cakey powder etc etc. It's frustrating because i'll avoid the counter if i see that advertising the make up......

clumpy mascara, i know someone who doesn't take her liquid eyeliner and mascara off at the end of the day if it is still there, then the next day with panda eye's tells me her eyeliner is so good at staying put and haha to me because she doesn't have to re apply it?!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Dark lined lips with light lipstick and drawn on brows._

 
true say

nude lipstick with a dark brown liner - so hooch.

and bad eyebrow shapes.
people who shave their eyebrows and draw ones on that look so un natural.

and....

Coloured contact lenses.  Especially blue contacts on darker skins where it looks so FAKE.


----------



## Willa (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I don't wear liner...
I must disgust lots of people in here


----------



## Moxy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perfectdefect* 

 
_Dark lip liner with light lips.  Just looks ewww_

 
Yep, that's the worst one on my list too!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

*When people want their foundation to be either a million shades too dark or too light for their skin tone. Hello, people are going to see your neck- no amount of blending in the world is going to make that look natural. 
* White eyeliner, I hate tyra banks for telling people to do this. I have yet to see this look good on anyone in person.
* Black lip liner, some people can totally rock it...But it's usually just baddd
* Shaved off eyebrows and black penciled in "brows"...Again, there are some people who rock this (and rock it well)...But I knew a girl in high school who did this and it made me cringe. 
* Ultra caked on foundation/eyeshadow (esp. pastel colored eyeshadows)
* I have this one lady who wears bright green glitter on her eyelids and tells me she wants her daughters eyeshadow to be dramatic like hers. I'm sorry, I'll do bright and fun- but lady you do not belong anywhere near a jar of glitter.

& I don't know if you guys see a lot of this w/ your customers too, but there seems to be a trend that middle/high school girls wear very _heavy_ black eyeliner. I think because it's something quick they can do before classes start so their parents don't see and they can go to CVS and buy a wet&wild eyeliner for a buck...But jeez somebody needs to make them stop, it looks trashy on most of them.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I saw a lot of these one one girl's face today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, tanning and you can see the goggle lines and wearing too dark foundation with none under the eyes so you can see the tan lines under the eyes. Mascara thicker than Tammy Faye's, lipstick way over her natural lip line and bronzer almost all the way down her cheeks. 

I felt bad for her.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

There's really only ONE thing that makes me think 'EWWWW'.....


oh man, dry and flaky foundation. no thank you, _no_ thank you.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spoiledkiwi* 

 
_I can't stand:

-people who buy foundation in a shade darker so that it makes them look more tan. Foundation is not supposed to give you color! They just end up looking stupid with an orange face and a white neck. 

*-people who cake on matte lipstick over heavily chapped lips, it's so gross.*

._


----------



## Esme (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

That pink lippie on older women? There are a couple of books on how to "look younger" out there that either advocate that or DICTATE it. Only pink lipstick for oldsters, no red, no mauve, ONLY PINK as it makes you look young. Then they show a picture of Heather Locklear. Okay, if I am colored like Heather, maybe, but I am more Dita Von Teese or if you are Anne Bancroft, look out!
Besides, maybe I don't want to look young. I want to look like me, but better. And I am 50. I will leave looking young to those who ARE young and I will try to look like me, thanks.
So, I guess old gals trying to look young instead of like their own fab selves.


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

1.  CoverGirl's lip products; especially the long wear lip stuff-- it has a smell that makes me cringe.

2.  The heavy bronzer effect (as if you rubbed dirt on your face... learn to build color and blend people!)

3.  Thick eyeliner on older women & spider like eyelashes (like Tammy Fay).

4.  Orange Lipstick-- I don't like it on anyone, unless it's Halloween or Drag.  Not to offend anyone; it's just a personal thing.

5.  Harsh lines!!!  There's 2 gals that work at my local Victoria's Secrect... they NEVER blend thier e/s's.  Just think pink & purple side by side with a HARSH line in ther center of thier eyelids.  It's drives me crazy.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

1, Orange face, white neck! Enough said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2, Lipstick on teeth
3, Horrible bronzer that sticks to dry areas
4, Shiny orange faces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there is one girl in my college class who does this and its soo tacky, and shes studying make up ???
5, Bushy ungrommed eyebrows

I really could go on forever lol.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I love this thread!

Mine have been said but they are:

- Orange skin teamed with bleached blonde hair
- Drawn on brows
- Too much lip gloss
- One colour eyeshadow from lash line to brow bone


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Orangey Bronzer 
Black "makeup boogers" in the inside corner of the eye!
Lipstick over cracked lips
"i just ate a bucket of fried chicken" lipgloss

GROSS!


----------



## aimee (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacNeill59* 

 
_as a MAC MUA I have to say that I can appreciate all types of makeup, subtle delicate beauty and fierce tranny hottness, and I must say that I hate when people take makeup SO FREAKIN SERIOUSLY! We can't all look like miserable HIllary Duff every day. So what if someone likes to beat their eyebrow on, so what if someone likes to bathe in bronzer, So what if someone likes 4 coats of zoomlash? I think everyone should be allowed to express themselves however they feel most comfortable. 

And white eyeliner is something that everyone should own. The next time you are exhausted or hungover, try a bit on the water line and tell me you don't look brighter than you did without it.

Its important to learn to laugh at ourselves, DON"T TAKE LIFE SO SERIOUSLY! If you want to be one of thousands of dreary, boring, cookie cutters than do so._

 





 agreed


----------



## mello (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

This thread is fantastic.
- Falsies that are applied so that there is a gap between the natural lashes and the band. I understand that it takes practice, but how could you possibly think your application looked alright if there's a giant space on your eyes!?
- On the topic of spaces, I HATE it when ladies use liquid liners and don't wear mascara, OR when they don't get it on the lash line so there's a patch of skin there and then they repeat the process on the bottom lash line. EW.
- Orange skin. Just no. It's not natural.
- The chalky concealor lips. I don't understand why people think this looks good? I'll admit I've used foundation or concealor on my lips, but usually only on the edges to prevent bleeding or feathering. Sometimes on my lips, but followed with a lipstick. It's just to wash out my natural lip color.
- Makeup places that hire people who actually have no makeup skill whatsoever. Ever heard of Provici? Well, they're notorious for this. I feel sorry for people who pay to get their makeup done there. They don't train their employees. Ugh. Like I'm sure there are some people there with skill, but yikes. Not from what I've seen.
- NO BLENDING. Harsh lines drive me crazy, unless done well (The Kim Kardishan smokey eye tut on specktra, for example). But when chicks have their shadows on and there's just a nice line separating them, it's not hot. Or there's a big circle past their eye of color. Yuck.

There's probably more but I don't want to go on forever. I feel like such a bitch now haha


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

colored falsies!!! yucky!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

i hate when people wear liner on the bottom only with nothing on the lid. i have seen it done - more so when i was younger i had friends who did it but it always freaked me out.


----------



## ambicion6 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I know some people arent fans of the tattooed brows/eyeliner.  But when done right, and subtly, it looks very good!  I had my upper and lower lashline tattooed about 2 years ago.  the top eye is before and bottom is two years after.  i think immediately after and for a couple of months after, it was a little darker. but still looked very nice IMO.  the tattoo is between the lashes not on the actual waterline.  i think it makes my lashes on top look fuller even though im lucky enough to have pretty long lashes as is. (no makeup on any of these pics).

I've had my eyebrows tattooed also but because like a dumbass when i was young 13-15ish, i overplucked them so much, i killed the root and they grew back very sparingly.  so they are tattooed but i still have hair there, just minimally so the tattoo doesnt look so harsh.  the key is to go to a good permanent makeup person.  not down the street to your local hair / nail place where the same lady that does your hair is now doing permanent makeup.


----------



## zeroxstar (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

haha i have so many pet peeves...
lip liner that lies out side of the lip and is super obvious - ew!
cakey foundation esp. over bad skin where you can see all the junk underneath (ie girls who can't apply foundation well to cover bad skin and instead it just emphasizes it!)
foundation that isn't blended well...especially when there is an obvious line on the chin - and for that matter, neck and face not matching! if you use a bronzer on your face make it work down into your neck too you can't have a dark face and a pale neck that looks so weird! 
full eye makeup and no mascara - looks so unfinished! 
and fake eyebrows... i just think filled in real brows look best and it looks odd when girls have no brows and it's just drawn on.. and it kind of scares me to think what they look like w/o any


----------



## lara (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_Bright pink lipstick on old ladies.  What's up with that?_

 
Because when you're 80 you can do whatever the hell you want.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Because when you're 80 you can do whatever the hell you want._


----------



## Pimpinett (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Because when you're 80 you can do whatever the hell you want._

 
Yup!
I tend to think that it might be because a. make-up was much more about bold lipstick when they were young and established their taste and signature look than it is today, 
and b. playing around with bright eyeshadows on wrinkly, 80-year-old lids isn't that easy. Bright lipstick is totally wearable, though. Old ladies like colour too.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambicion6* 

 
_I know some people arent fans of the tattooed brows/eyeliner.  But when done right, and subtly, it looks very good!  I had my upper and lower lashline tattooed about 2 years ago.  the top eye is before and bottom is two years after.  i think immediately after and for a couple of months after, it was a little darker. but still looked very nice IMO.  the tattoo is between the lashes not on the actual waterline.  i think it makes my lashes on top look fuller even though im lucky enough to have pretty long lashes as is. (no makeup on any of these pics).

I've had my eyebrows tattooed also but because like a dumbass when i was young 13-15ish, i overplucked them so much, i killed the root and they grew back very sparingly.  so they are tattooed but i still have hair there, just minimally so the tattoo doesnt look so harsh.  the key is to go to a good permanent makeup person.  not down the street to your local hair / nail place where the same lady that does your hair is now doing permanent makeup.



_

 
The after looks really good.  It's so close to the lash line that you can still wear normal eyeliner.  Cool.


----------



## choozen1ne (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

A thick line of White Eyeliner on the upper lid , and I don't mean the nice looking eyeliner that brightens the eye , I mean the one that looks like you have on White-Out on your eyelid and its not blended at all - just horrible


----------



## summerlovesart (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

How about cream blushes, its the perfect place to harbour the growth of bacteria. The idea of re-using that same blush over and over again gives me the impression that you're putting bacteria on your face, even if you said a clean finger or brush every time! Same goes for paint pots even though I love my barestudy to death, I just can't help but wonder whats growing in there!


----------



## anita22 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

People who hardly ever (or worse, NEVER) wash their makeup applicators, what's up with that??! The worst is when powder products (e.g. eyeshadows) get that hardened layer on top,  from all the oils that are being transferred from the unwashed brush or sponge. Yechhh!! I couldn't even go a week without cleaning my eyeshadow brushes, let alone months...


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_People who hardly ever (or worse, NEVER) wash their makeup applicators, what's up with that??! The worst is when powder products (e.g. eyeshadows) get that hardened layer on top,  from all the oils that are being transferred from the unwashed brush or sponge. Yechhh!! I couldn't even go a week without cleaning my eyeshadow brushes, let alone months..._

 
I have a friend who always used a CG cream compact foundation. She would use the sponge that came with until the product was empty. She once even complained to me that after a while it smelled funny, _but she kept using it_! That made me cringe. I tried to get her to switch to a brush, but she wouldn't, so I at least got her to buy a big bag of clean sponges.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

^^Ewwww....that is pretty gross!  At least you tried to get her to wash it.  What is wrong with people!?!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

1. Drawn on brows
2. *HARSH LINES* (I've seen someone with black eyeshadow that was not blended and it looked tacky)
3. Spider eyes
4. White eyeliner on the upper lashline (it used to be a trend when I was in middle school)
5. Lipstick on teeth (ew!)


----------



## deven.marie (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I really cant stand it when i see girls with a white line on their browbone, like its a "highlight," but really it looks like they took white eyeliner and just followed the shape of their eyebrow. and then left it like that.

ew.


----------



## jsky83 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Bronzer as a foundation!! This seems to be a trend these days with teenage girls and I just HATE it, makes me cringe.


----------



## joojoobss (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

really really dry skin with foundation patches!!! 
and teenagers that wear a lot of eye makeup, but have nasty skin, with little or no foundation. for some reason that bugs me a lot, i feel like the face is a canvas and it needs to be clean otherwise it ruins everything else.


----------



## subsandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Sharpie brows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I die a little bit on the inside every time I see a girl with eyebrows looking like she grabbed a marker and drew em on!  At least try to make it look natural . . .

And clumpy clumpy tarantula mascara. :/  I know applying 15 coats of mascara will give you amazing length and volume, but toooooo much of a good thing is definitely a bad thing.


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Very few things bother me, honestly.  While I might not like a look where ALL the eyeshadows are sparkly, or coral lipstick, or this, or that, maybe the person wearing it is perfectly aware how it looks, and likes it that way? *shrugs* I understand it's a pet peeve thread, but there just aren't that many times when I look at someone's makeup and actually get annoyed about it.

The couple exceptions are:

fake tanner/orange foundation - the reason it bothers me isn't the color per se, it's that girls think they have to do it because being pale "doesn't look good". I've seen so many girls buy into that BS - smart girls, even one of my favorite makeup gurus on youtube said in a vid once "I'm way too pale". No, your skin is beautiful and porcelain - what's wrong with it? I hate the thought that all these girls think they need to darken their skin somehow because they're 'too pale'.

obvious contouring - for similar reasons. If you have a round face or undefined cheekbones - that's your face, you know?  Why spend ten minutes in the morning buffing and bronzing and contouring and using five different colors trying to make cheekbones appear that aren't there?  I think it looks better to just dust a little blush on the apples of your cheeks and call it a day.  Besides, unless you really know how to do it, you just end up with a muddy brown line down where you think your cheekbones hollow in. No, you don't look like you have cheekbones, you look like you have a brown smear on your cheeks.


----------



## QueenEmB (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Because when you're 80 you can do whatever the hell you want._

 
Absolutely!


----------



## s0xjuicy (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I really dislike when someone wears dark liquid eyeliner every single day..._

 
*raises hand* haha


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0xjuicy* 

 
_*raises hand* haha_

 
Another guilty ass here, at least if dark "gel" eyeliner counts as well.

Sometimes i'm in a hurry or not feeling creative so a dab of #212 brush in Dipdown f/l can be my saviour


----------



## Kitiara (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Type of makeup....

stinky foundation.
it makes me not want to wear foundation for months. 
Even though mine doesnt stink.
it just grosses me out really bad.


haha.

and 
makeup that ive seen that made me go "ew"

This girl, gorgeous btw, looked like she had 4 big fat eyelashes because of so much mascara clumps. 


and another girl had black eyeshadow up to her eyebrow and that was it. no liner, no mascara. nothing at all to balance it out. It looked awful.


----------



## Kitiara (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Oh man.
 Also...
 Myself in the 7th grade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I had eyeliner so thick. 
I remember being asked if I used a sharpie back then.
gross.
And a teacher said I looked like i had racoon eyes.
haha.



But hey,
that was when I was 12/13 
Soo...its ok.
I didn't know any better.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

You all would have _loved_ one girl I saw on the bus today. *cough* She had sperm brows, but not just any sperm brows - they were absolutely straight lines, as if she used a ruler temple to temple and followed the line.


----------



## macosophy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

drawn eyebrows. i just might not talk to you.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0xjuicy* 

 
_*raises hand* haha_

 
You're not alone. I love my cake eyeliner and my 209/210.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

1. "Sperm" brows (thanks for that --- I've always called them comma brows but I like your term better)

2. Orange skin. I don't even know how they get that way, and I don't want to know. And especially, some orange skin caught in the rain, when it runs, and.... aaaaaah! So scary.

3. The "Kim Mathers" plum lipliner with light or no lipstick --- my husband knows that when I am wearing dark lipstick and I say to him "Kim Mathers?" it means I'm asking him if it's worn off in the middle.


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Theres many bad looks ive worn proudly at the time and now hang my head down in shame whenever a photo from the past is passed around lol Ive had the

1.Jodie Marsh eyebrows the ones that look like a U upside down 
2.The overplucked crazy thin Pam Anderson eyebrows 
3.Dark brown lip liner with a sheer pink lipstick  & so when it wore away i was left with just the brown ring around the lips lol 
4.The Jodie Marsh lipliner with the liner way outside the natural lip line,fyi it was wayy before she was known so wasnt like i was trying to imitate her look lol i really did think it looked really good at the time
5.Pastel green and pastel blue lips,and i dont mean sheers they were opaque blues and greens,i looked like a corpse,but i was really young an experimenting lol
6.One shade of shadow from lid to brow bone and nothing else 

 Basicly if theres a wrong way to wear makeup or just a bad idea,ive done it at some point lol Ive been wearing & experimenting with makeup since i was 8 years old,and i dont mean just wearing mommys lipstick or blush ,i was makeup crazy from a early age so ive had to make all  sorts of mistakes before i learned to do it properly lol Im still learning! There was no youtube makeup tutorials when i was little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





What really really annoys me with makeup is

1.when men & woman tell you that your a slut or you look like a hooker for wearing makeup

2.Everyone thats ANTI_MAKEUP thats gets on you about how you dont need makeup it looks silly your fine without it.Or just nitpick at whats that on your face that looks stupid you look fake blah blah blah 

But like some of you have said im not really bothered by what other people wear on there faces ,we are all different with different tastes,styles,and creativity ,how boring it would be if everyone only wore the makeup looks that i like lol As long as you feel good with your look then nothing else matters. Alot of what makes people go urghh is mostly there just not knowing how to apply or which colors work etc etc


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I have a few:

1. Falsies everyday- Why!! I cant understand y some women think false lashes are appropriate for daily wear. I mean the girls at McDonalds have them. Thanks MAC, its really all of ur fault.

2. ppl that dont take care of their skin and then hate on urs- I hear customers everyday that say ur skin is so nice and then when I ask about skincare routines I get nothin and bar soap. Hey lady I spend time day and night to make sure my skin looks great. Maybe if u cared that much u would. 

3. This is a funny one but women that dont wear any makeup at all. There are very few women over 19-20 that can pull that look off. If ur an adult put some chapstick and blush on at least. Ur grown deal with it.

4. grey/plum/mauve lips look good on NO one. And neither does frosty beige especially if u r tanned. 

5. Over tanned leather faces. Damn cancer it just looks bad and liver spotty nasty necks and chest.  

6. not makeup but what goin on with the threading craze. I mean if I wanted to get defuzzed at a kiosk in the mall I would hope someone would say, "Hey ur nuts." Why would u wanna sit there and in the middle of the mall and get ur 'stache and brows yanked on just to see someone u havent seen since hs 5 mins later when ur all red and crazy looking. (cause thats what would happen to me, bad luck) The teeth whiting and hair straightening is nuts too (btw Im from Jersey aka the land of the malls those r in every one) Im just waiting til I can get a pap smear in between the pretzel place and the gap.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I saw one of the classics today.

One girl had her foundation caked on that was several shades too dark. Her neck was so much whiter that it had a bit bizzare look to it. For a moment there I was thinking of giving her Specktra's website address


----------



## jdechant (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

^^ OMG my 15 year old sister thinks the "caked" look is in ..YUCK...

I tried telling her that a cakey face is NEVER in...she tells me thats how all the girls do their makeup in her school...
Hmm..Cakey isn't the right word...Burnt Cakey..hahaha...(She also wears sooo much damn bronzer shes getting a glow of an oompa loompa)

I BEEEGGGGGGGGGGGEEEDD her NEVER to do her makeup Cakey again! Hope she listens !!! lol...


----------



## Moxy (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Tell her the only cakey that's IN is the one you eat!


----------



## jdechant (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Hahahaaha...^^


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summerlovesart* 

 
_How about cream blushes, its the perfect place to harbour the growth of bacteria. The idea of re-using that same blush over and over again gives me the impression that you're putting bacteria on your face, even if you said a clean finger or brush every time! Same goes for paint pots even though I love my barestudy to death, I just can't help but wonder whats growing in there!_

 
Bacteria grows EVERY where, even on those lip pencils, powder shadows, and lipsticks/lipglosses you apply. You'd be surprised how many germs are on your purse, on the cart at the grocery store, etc. If we spent our lives trying to avoid bacteria we'd have to rent a plastic bubble and live in it.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_1. Falsies everyday- Why!! I cant understand y some women think false lashes are appropriate for daily wear. I mean the girls at McDonalds have them. Thanks MAC, its really all of ur fault._

 
I don't think there's anything wrong with wearing them daily if they're a natural length/fullness. There was a girl who worked at AutoZone who would wear dramatic length or something like MUFEs lashes (below) all the time. But, I agree with you, especially when there's nothing else on the eyes----not even a liner and the lashes look like they've been on for a few days, complete with lint or some caked-up shit on the lashline.


----------



## lainz (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_
4. grey/plum/mauve lips look good on NO one. And neither does frosty beige especially if u r tanned. 
_

 
i beg to differ on the plum lips...i absolutely LOVE plum lips and wear different shades of plum all the time!! i recommend the Hang Up Cremesheen all the time to my customers!! 

and Twig is really a very versatile mauve lip color. I do agree with the gray/frosty beige though....


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I don't think there's anything wrong with wearing them daily if they're a natural length/fullness. There was a girl who worked at AutoZone who would wear dramatic length or something like MUFEs lashes (below) all the time. But, I agree with you, especially when there's nothing else on the eyes----not even a liner and the lashes look like they've been on for a few days, complete with lint or some caked-up shit on the lashline. 




_

 
Yeah I was referring to the dramatic ones that ppl dont take off for days at a time. I did a girls makeup and she said they had been on for a week. When I asked her about washing her face she just looked at me with a blank stare. ewwww

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_i beg to differ on the plum lips...i absolutely LOVE plum lips and wear different shades of plum all the time!! i recommend the Hang Up Cremesheen all the time to my customers!! 

and Twig is really a very versatile mauve lip color. I do agree with the gray/frosty beige though.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No Im talking about the almost blue, too cool, and makes u look like a corpse. And not everything looks good one everyone. If I wear c-thru by itself I look like tyrone biggums


----------



## sunshine_state (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I have, for some unknown reason, a fear of lipstick on people of my own age group. I mean, I don't mind seeing it on women over 35 (in fact, it usually looks more appropriate than lip gloss) but it's a huge turn off when I see an 18-year-old wearing it. 

Also, women who wear under-eye concealer that is much too light for them -  I was in a bar recently and one of the waitresses had white circles under her eyes. Urrrgh...


----------



## Septemba (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_Yeah I was referring to the dramatic ones that ppl dont take off for days at a time. I did a girls makeup and she said they had been on for a week. When I asked her about washing her face she just looked at me with a blank stare. ewwww_

 
Oh JESUS, Mary and Joseph.


----------



## Willa (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_3. This is a funny one but women that dont wear any makeup at all. There are very few women over 19-20 that can pull that look off. If ur an adult put some chapstick and blush on at least. Ur grown deal with it._

 
I redid my phrase about 5 times, before coming to the conclusion that I don't see where is the problem with womans not wearing makeup...

I don't know... 
When did our world/society became SO superficial that not wearing makeup was this much of a deal?


----------



## lainz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I redid my phrase about 5 times, before coming to the conclusion that I don't see where is the problem with womans not wearing makeup...

I don't know... 
When did our world/society became SO superficial that not wearing makeup was this much of a deal?




_

 
actually, i commend people who do not wear makeup and let their natural features come through. Sure, makeup can be used to accentuate your features, but those that are confident in their natural beauty....man...i just wish i were like them


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I don't like false lashes much...at least the kind in a strip. They look fake. I kinda like the individual ones you stick in there, but I don't know how to use either, lol.

Oh, and I'm guilty of drawn on brows, but I have to till they grow in. *blush*

Years ago, I was also guilty of the dark liner, light lipstick thing. My ex husband used to tell me that it made my mouth look like an asshole, lol.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Years ago, I was also guilty of the dark liner, light lipstick thing. *My ex husband used to tell me that it made my mouth look like an asshole, lol*._


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Hmmm, This thread is harsh! 

Props to older women who rock bright lipstick.  

Here's what makes me go eeeeeeeew:  Someone mentioned it earlier. If I am about to do a makeover and discover that the person has not washed their face or showered in two days.  Am I your mama?  No. Here's a wipe, I'll be right back. I'm sorry, but that's nasty. Hygiene is a personal thing and if someone wants to not bathe, that is their business, but I just don't think it's courteous to come in and think I am gonna wash your face for you when it's crusted and smelly with the aftermath of last night's club adventures.


----------



## lainz (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Hmmm, This thread is harsh! 

Props to older women who rock bright lipstick.  

Here's what makes me go eeeeeeeew:  Someone mentioned it earlier. If I am about to do a makeover and discover that the person has not washed their face or showered in two days.  Am I your mama?  No. Here's a wipe, I'll be right back. I'm sorry, but that's nasty. Hygiene is a personal thing and if someone wants to not bathe, that is their business, but I just don't think it's courteous to come in and think I am gonna wash your face for you when it's crusted and smelly with the aftermath of last night's club adventures._

 
OMGG! so true!! i refuse to put new makeup ontop of old makeup...thats just sick.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Hmmm.. This thread really is harshhh!! I don't have much pet peeves really, except for the foundation thing. It's so sad, there's actually a MA at my MAC store.. Yes, I said MAC.. And her face looks soo cakeyy!!.. And if you look closer, you can see she has acne, so she's obviously trying to cover up the marks and whatnot.. But still!!.. If I EVER have to go for a makeover.. I'm definiately NOT going by her.. She is sweet though.

There's also this girl that I know that goes heavy on the eyes, heavy on the lips AND heaby on the blush. Her blush starts from her cheekbones and go all the way back to her hairline.. I know I do that sometimes.. But TRUST me, if you see this.. And she wears like deep red, bright pink and orange blush!! And her lips.. Eeeeewwww.. To me is seems like she matches her lips to the blush she's wearing.. Red with red, fuschia with fuschia and orange with orange. I've seen her apply makeup actually.. First she uses lip balm, then liner, then about 4/5 coats of lipstick and then 4/5 coats of blush in the same colour as the lipstick.. I swearrr.. It's sickening sometimes!!

Then there's another one who wears the same colour eyeshadow from her lids all the way up to her brow bonee!!..  And her blush is reallly light pink!! These are the jus an example of them.. I had to edit them a bit.. Didn't wanna show her face.. Sorry they're so teeny!!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_To me is seems like she matches her lips to the blush she's wearing.. Red with red, fuschia with fuschia and orange with orange._

 





 I prefer it if people match those two to be honest. Or if they at least match undertones of their blush and lipstick.

I always try to use peachy blush with my coral lipsticks and a pink blush with my pink lipsticks.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_Hmmm.. This thread really is harshhh!! I don't have much pet peeves really, except for the foundation thing. It's so sad, there's *actually a MA at my MAC store.. Yes, I said MAC.. And her face looks soo cakeyy!!.. And if you look closer, you can see she has acne, so she's obviously trying to cover up the marks and whatnot.. But still!!.. If I EVER have to go for a makeover.. I'm definiately NOT going by her.. She is sweet though.
*There's also this girl that I know that goes heavy on the eyes, heavy on the lips AND heaby on the blush. Her blush starts from her cheekbones and go all the way back to her hairline.. I know I do that sometimes.. But TRUST me, if you see this.. And she wears like deep red, bright pink and orange blush!! And her lips.. Eeeeewwww.. To me is seems like she matches her lips to the blush she's wearing.. Red with red, fuschia with fuschia and orange with orange. I've seen her apply makeup actually.. First she uses lip balm, then liner, then about 4/5 coats of lipstick and then 4/5 coats of blush in the same colour as the lipstick.. I swearrr.. It's sickening sometimes!!

Then there's another one who wears the same colour eyeshadow from her lids all the way up to her brow bonee!!..  And her blush is reallly light pink!! These are the jus an example of them.. I had to edit them a bit.. Didn't wanna show her face.. Sorry they're so teeny!!









_

 
That's probably a double edge sword for her, though. Those lights are harsh, a less makeup probably wouldn't do much good as far as coverage goes. She might even have people complain she's not wearing enough.  Maybe she could practice blending it a bit better, but sometimes it takes A LOT to adjust to those lights and then EVERYONE is looking at your makeup with a critical eye, and if you have skin challenges, it has to be frustrating. Shoot, maybe her manager told her to pack on more.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





 I prefer it if people match those two to be honest. Or if they at least match undertones of their blush and lipstick.

I always try to use peachy blush with my coral lipsticks and a pink blush with my pink lipsticks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I understand what you're saying.. But I've seen your FOTDs.. You are stunning.. I think it's something you need to see in person.. I'd link a pic.. But you'd have to see her face and I prefer to not do that.. Maybe she packs it on too much? I can't put my finger on what it is that I don't like.. All I know is that it irks me.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_Hmmm.. This thread really is harshhh!! I don't have much pet peeves really, except for the foundation thing. It's so sad, there's *actually a MA at my MAC store.. Yes, I said MAC.. And her face looks soo cakeyy!!.. And if you look closer, you can see she has acne, so she's obviously trying to cover up the marks and whatnot.. But still!!.. If I EVER have to go for a makeover.. I'm definiately NOT going by her.. She is sweet though.
*There's also this girl that I know that goes heavy on the eyes, heavy on the lips AND heaby on the blush. Her blush starts from her cheekbones and go all the way back to her hairline.. I know I do that sometimes.. But TRUST me, if you see this.. And she wears like deep red, bright pink and orange blush!! And her lips.. Eeeeewwww.. To me is seems like she matches her lips to the blush she's wearing.. Red with red, fuschia with fuschia and orange with orange. I've seen her apply makeup actually.. First she uses lip balm, then liner, then about 4/5 coats of lipstick and then 4/5 coats of blush in the same colour as the lipstick.. I swearrr.. It's sickening sometimes!!

Then there's another one who wears the same colour eyeshadow from her lids all the way up to her brow bonee!!.. And her blush is reallly light pink!! These are the jus an example of them.. I had to edit them a bit.. Didn't wanna show her face.. Sorry they're so teeny!!









_








That's probably a double edge sword for her, though. Those lights are harsh, a less makeup probably wouldn't do much good as far as coverage goes. She might even have people complain she's not wearing enough. Maybe she could practice blending it a bit better, but sometimes it takes A LOT to adjust to those lights and then EVERYONE is looking at your makeup with a critical eye, and if you have skin challenges, it has to be frustrating. Shoot, maybe her manager told her to pack on more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Oooh. I never thought of it this way.. And come to think of it, that's probably the only thing I don't like about her makeup.. Everything is flawless and she's really helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_I understand what you're saying.. But I've seen your FOTDs.. You are stunning.. *I think it's something you need to see in person.. I'd link a pic.. But you'd have to see her face and I prefer to not do that.. Maybe she packs it on too much?* I can't put my finger on what it is that I don't like.. All I know is that it irks me.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
_Thank you!
_
*Got ya*


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I redid my phrase about 5 times, before coming to the conclusion that I don't see where is the problem with womans not wearing makeup...

I don't know... 
When did our world/society became SO superficial that not wearing makeup was this much of a deal?




_

 

REALLY???
Oh u lemme know when the the world/society isn't superficial. 
All the dumb "experiments" they have on tv where a slovenly woman with bad skin ARE treated different than made up women. 
I think that when u look good u feel good. Makeup helps with that. I believe in taking pride in your appearance also, and guess what.. makeup can help again. 
The billions a yr that are spent on makeup/beauty products doesnt prove me wrong though...
BTW U damn right I'm superficial BUT bottom line ppl look better with makeup IMO.


----------



## Willa (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_REALLY???
Oh u lemme know when the the world/society isn't superficial. 
All the dumb "experiments" they have on tv where a slovenly woman with bad skin ARE treated different than made up women. 
I think that when u look good u feel good. Makeup helps with that. I believe in taking pride in your appearance also, and guess what.. makeup can help again. 
The billions a yr that are spent on makeup/beauty products doesnt prove me wrong though...
BTW U damn right I'm superficial BUT bottom line ppl look better with makeup IMO._

 
Actually, some people don't. 
One of my closest friends since highschool is one of the most beautiful women you'll ever meet. She's beautiful...and makeup doesn't suit her. It actually takes away from her beauty. When she's wearing makeup, her features change and she just isn't as stunning as when she goes natural.


----------



## lainz (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

some people have an amazing natural beauty that they really DO NOT need to wear foundation because they already have clear and glowy skin. Some people are blessed with insanely full and long lashes so they do not need mascara. its not fair to tell these people that their beauty is mediocre because they are not wearing makeup.


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I have a strange and specific make-up turnoff . . . when women line their bottom lash line, but way too far below the lash line to look normal. 

I have a friend at work who does this. Beautiful face, beautiful fair complexion, natural blonde hair. Wears very little makeup and looks good that way. BUT - everyday she applies a heavy line of black eyeliner beneath her lower lash line, and by beneath, I mean that there's a visible line of pink skin showing between her natural lashline and the line she draws on. And, sadly, the line is never straight. And even more sadly, the line starts to smudge and migrate as the day wears on.

I don't know if the friendly thing to do would be to tell her, or if it would be better to never mention it.


----------



## lainz (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasBelle* 

 
_I have a strange and specific make-up turnoff . . . when women line their bottom lash line, but way too far below the lash line to look normal. 

I have a friend at work who does this. Beautiful face, beautiful fair complexion, natural blonde hair. Wears very little makeup and looks good that way. BUT - everyday she applies a heavy line of black eyeliner beneath her lower lash line, and by beneath, I mean that there's a visible line of pink skin showing between her natural lashline and the line she draws on. And, sadly, the line is never straight. And even more sadly, the line starts to smudge and migrate as the day wears on.

I don't know if the friendly thing to do would be to tell her, or if it would be better to never mention it._

 

are you good enough friends to have a makeup play-date? you could offer to do her makeup and show her different ways to do her liner?


----------



## lara (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_BTW U damn right I'm superficial BUT bottom line ppl look better with makeup IMO._

 
I've written about five different responses to this statement, but I think I'll just condense them into one sentence.

What a sad statement, and I genuinely feel sorry that you're locked into that negative mode of thinking about beauty.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Here's something that I notice A LOT...when someone pulls their makeup bag out of their handbag to reapply lipstick or powder or whatever, and out comes the grossest, grimiest, dirtiest crap ever!! Like they've kicked the contents up and down the street a few times and then placed everything back in. I realize that compacts, blushes, lipsticks, etc. don't stay pristine when carried around in a makeup case, but geez!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I have a friend that is not very into makeup, which is just fine...but the one thing she DOES wear religiously is this dark muddy brown matte lipstick which does nothing for her fair complexion other than make her look dull...and I don't have the guts to tell her.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One last thing...and this is a major eww to me ...when a friend asks me to borrow a lip gloss. I don't know how to say no, but I just can't stand the idea of using it again after, so I end up chucking it. I just don't like sharing lip products.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I've written about five different responses to this statement, but I think I'll just condense them into one sentence.

What a sad statement, and I genuinely feel sorry that you're locked into that negative mode of thinking about beauty._

 
Well I think its sad that when ur expressing ur opinion its attacked cause its not the most popular thing. 

Lara, please dont feel sad sweetie, really. 

A wise man once said, "opinions are like @ssholes, everybody has one."

Thanks. 
This is still a makeup forum, right??


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

The "mask" foundation. You know-when someone is a tanner skin tone and wears a foundation mada for someone who is lighter.

Black lipstick. Sorry, IMO, the goth look is SO played.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

i don't like when people with light colored lashes wear black mascara, but they don't take the time to wiggle the brush down to the base of their lashes. It gets on my nerves -- stick straight with black just on the _tips_!!

And also when people line their eyes with black liner only on the bottom. I don't hate it, but I always stare unintentionally cuz I don't get it...

ETA: oh! i thought of another! When someone goes all out with the m.u. but doesn't do liner or mascara. Sometimes no liner works, but you know those certain times that they need it to finish/polish off the look? That's what I'm referring to


----------



## Moxy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_One last thing...and this is a major eww to me ...when a friend asks me to borrow a lip gloss. I don't know how to say no, but I just can't stand the idea of using it again after, so I end up chucking it. I just don't like sharing lip products.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bleh agreed, I could never lend my lipsticks or glosses to others. 
The only person I could share it with is my sister, i don't know. I never thought eeww about us sharing a gloss if we went to a concert or somewhere. But not other people, no


----------



## florabundance (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

I can't stand the look of jauntily applied liquid liner. 
I get it when you're wearing shadows or whatever, and you can't really see the liner...and I know everybody has different levels of skill in different makeup departments lol. BUT when the only thing the person is wearing on their lid is liquid liner and it's applied all uneven and raggedy..I just think..what the hell. No way in the world does someone do that and think "yep, great!", and if they do, good for them, but I think it just looks raggedy. 
If you want a quick swoop of darkness on your lid with minimal effort, do it with a pencil at least..that gives the artistic licence to be a little bit jaggedy!!


----------



## Doowop (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

haha this thread is not doing wonders for my morale. 

I don't like women whose eyebrows don't match their eyebrow makeup.. but I used to do that because I dyed my hair and wanted my brows to match my hair but my eyebrows themselves were a different colour!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Doowop* 

 
_ 
I don't like women whose eyebrows don't match their eyebrow makeup.._

 





 I dont get it


----------



## Septemba (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Oh God, I'm my biggest peeve. Me in my early teens, that is. My best friend was so good at makeup and I never took her advice. 

My 'look' involved smearing foundie two shades darker than my skin (which was really nice!) all over my face, messy black liner dragged on, 100 coats of probably Great Lash, a tablespoon of gloss, and crazy, crazy, madwoman brows. The brows sort of went for a centimetre or two, went all wiggly and disappeared...?

I had a male classmate say to me once 'What happened to your eyebrows? They just sort of... stop?' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Follies of youth. *shudder*


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

^ I lol'd


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Oh God, I'm my biggest peeve. Me in my early teens, that is. My best friend was so good at makeup and I never took her advice. 

My 'look' involved smearing foundie two shades darker than my skin (which was really nice!) all over my face, messy black liner dragged on, 100 coats of probably Great Lash, a tablespoon of gloss, and crazy, crazy, madwoman brows. The brows sort of went for a centimetre or two, went all wiggly and disappeared...?

I had a male classmate say to me once 'What happened to your eyebrows? They just sort of... stop?' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Follies of youth. *shudder*_

 
HA!

In 7th grade, I decided that in addition to frosting my hair, it would be a good idea to wear pink and blue eyeshadow. One half of my eyelid was pink, the other was blue. And I mean vertical half, not horizontal half.

Pair that with my black eyeliner and my electric blue mascara, and I was one hot bitch!


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

There is a girl in my Accounting class who is such a cutie, but likes to wear harsh black eyeliner up way past her fold (she is Asian) so it sort of makes her look like a raccoon/panda. The guy who sits next to me consistently points her out to me, telling me that she scares him lol. Hey, I love myself a dark smokey eye but...blend...please...you're really just detracting from your lovely face!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

i'm another one who hates people breaking out their make up bag in the bath room for touch ups and it's the dirtiest and grottiest thing you've ever seen!!! one of my friends doesn't wear much make up but years ago we went to selfridges and she bought a few nice make up items. one of which was mac snowgirl lipgloss (it was basically glitter in a tube so i imagine it was this one!) now 5 years later she still has this lipgloss. however the colour in the tube has got a brown tint to it rather than a whitish tint. i asked her if i could smell it and it smelt like crayons!!! i told her that it had gone off (5 years isnt bad for a lipgloss but i think it was out of date wayyy before this judging by the colour!) gross thing is she just shrugged and said that she didn't care and continues to use it! gross!!!

another one of my friends was telling me that her mum gave her some make up that she didnt use or want anymore. i thought that was really sweet and asked what make up it was. she said it was some avon eyeshadows, lipsticks and mascaras. my friend also said that the best part was is that it's all really old and still not gone off! i asked just how old and she said about 10 years!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 10 year old mascara? that's still good? and been used by somebody else? i think not!!!

old make up makes my skin crawl!


----------



## Septemba (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 10 year old mascara? that's still good? and been used by somebody else? i think not!!!

old make up makes my skin crawl!_

 
Lol & eww...! Man that's rotten. I've smelt an off mascara before and it does my head in to think anyone would want to keep putting that shit on their EYES!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

tell me about it! i politely said that maybe she shouldnt use the mascara because they say use them within 3-6 months idealy. but she insisted! i know so many stubborn people!!


----------



## Bernadette120 (Feb 15, 2009)

lets hear it!!!

what annoys you? (try not to hurt anyones feelings by your comments)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





night looks and day looks...that means nothing to me. i try not to go toooo black thats my only day time restriction.

don't match e/s color to your clothing...(which i normally don't do. i go for something on the opposite of the color wheel)...but sometimes it just happens!!! don't crucify me for it!

"you look tired"-when i dont put dark liner around my eyes

"did you poke your eye?"-when i wear pink e/s...both of these comments mainly come from MEN!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

When someone who is clearly a certain undertone when it comes to face makeup wears the completely wrong foundation and like when its super noticeable . Like lets say someone who is really an NW wears an NC shade instead. 

I get the whole, "are you high" thing whenever I don't have the whole shabam going on when it comes to eye makeup.

I do the whole match your e/s to what your wearing thing and honestly don't give a crap lol. What a rebel I am ;p


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

my biggest thing is eyebrows.
i hate it when they're too far apart.
or those tadpole/comma brows that are fat and rounded at the front and go immediately skinny at the tail.
and brows that are too arched or not arched enough for the persons face.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

I have to really stick with the Black Sharpie look on brows and as lipliner.....so distracting and hard not to stare at!


----------



## shimmyshimmyya (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

-When girls have on really heavy eye makeup where they almost look drag-queenish

-light lipstick or gloss with dark lipliner

-clumpy, spiderlike eyelashes

And I agree with the eyebrow thing. Why would anyone pluck their eyebrows in the shape of sperm? Your arch is not suppose to be next to your nose!


----------



## Rennah (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

Purple lips.
Lavender Whip = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also... when people don't wear any base under their eyeshadow and by the end of the day it's totally creased & greasy looking.

I also agree with Kensie about too much space between eyebrows & weird brow shapes.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

I agree with the whole brow thing, but also don't like when brows don't have enough space in between them.  Some brows extend way too much over the eye.  Also, too much facial hair.  It's really distracting on a good makeup look.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

Black liner, applied beautifly, but encasing the entire eye.

Or just applied like shit.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

Man I've worn the most repugnant makeup in my life so I shouldn't even be in this thread. And I am not commenting on brows because I know how much trouble mine have caused me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, live and learn.

That said, I just don't see the value in the "porn star look" or how it could be glam or becoming at all.


----------



## lara (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/w...ff-why-101501/


----------



## Lapis (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmyshimmyya* 

 
_-When girls have on really heavy eye makeup where they almost look drag-queenish
_

 

You would HATE me, I went to get my HK make over and I told the mua when she asked me what look to go for "tranny whore" she was way more understated than I asked.
sometimes I want to look like a contestant on ru paul's show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's make up it's supposed to be fun


----------



## User93 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

The only thing which I fucking hate is sharing my make-up. WEith anyone damn it. I hate how my friends in college cant let me take a lipgloss out from make-up bag without using it. I stopped touching-up because of that.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

Shiny, plastic looking skin that's dripping with highlighter. Matte skin always looks better IMO. That's it really, one persons trash is another persons treasure.


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

Smudges of any kind. That's why I don't even use pencil/cream/gel/liquid eyeliners because they will always smudge. And it has taken me literally years to find a mascara that doesn't smudge at all. 

As for pet peeves on other people, I'd say super thick black liner (i.e. WAY past the fold and up into the crease, a solid black half-moon). Um, could you please blend that out so at least it looks like shadow (not that black shadow up to your crease is necessarily flattering)? Because right now you look like you got punched in the eye, srsly.


----------



## Willa (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/w...ff-why-101501/_

 
Girls, there's already a thread on that


----------



## zzoester (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't like it when someone wears foundation that does not match their skin and/or does not blend it well so you can SEE the line across the chin/jaw bone. 

I also don't like it when someone puts a wash on their lid and does not blend it up at all! 

Also, I'm def not a fan of clumpy mascara or when someone wears 3256478574 coats of mascara.


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not here to offend anyone...

but there's ONE thing that drives me nuts...

when someone wears DARK lipliner and then puts on a LIGHT lipstick. Ugh. I wanna wipe off their lip MU lolz


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have to really stick with the Black Sharpie look on brows and as lipliner.....so distracting and hard not to stare at!_

 
This is what I was gonna say- I've seen way too many women with this look. It's really scary.


----------



## MissAlly (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_You would HATE me, I went to get my HK make over and I told the mua when she asked me what look to go for "tranny whore" she was way more understated than I asked.
sometimes I want to look like a contestant on ru paul's show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's make up it's supposed to be fun_

 
Hahaha,that's EXACTLY how I am.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 1, 2009)

^Same. I secretly wish I were a drag queen, so I guess I like to put my make-up on like that all the time... Even during the day. Even if I'm just going to the store.


----------



## Suzyn (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_
A wise man once said, "opinions are like @ssholes, everybody has one."_

 
Lol.  My dad used to say that to me all the time.  He always had crazy ass catch phrases.  Actually I think I have posted that statement a few times on Specktra before.


----------



## NextToNothing (Mar 1, 2009)

Orangeness, I don't mind if someone likes full coverage but when its really orange it makes me cringe


----------



## Septemba (Mar 2, 2009)

I love drag makeup, and drag queens in general.

Biggest peeve is just poorly applied MU, but we all started somewhere.


----------



## Leven (Mar 2, 2009)

girls on youtube who only ever do looks that consist of like five colors on ther eyes, a nasty silver/white highlight that is borderline drag, liquid liner, and fake lashes

Then are like "oh yeah.....i guess i have to put something on my lips" 

They do know lipliner and lipstick is not only for dragqueens right?

Im starting to think the only really talented people on youtube are the sisters of Pixiwoo (spelling?) Thye rock my sox
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*end rant* lol


----------



## crystalclear (Mar 2, 2009)

most of my peeves have been covered esp. about lip liner and brows, however, I hate it when make up sales people try to make me buy coral lipstick, despite the fact it looks hideous on me, I'm sure most have read that it looks good on warm toned redheads in a magazine and hold to it regardless of what they can see with their own eyes. 
Also people who insist that brown blusher is natural looking even though noone blushes brown ever and any blusher that is applied in stripes from the apple to the hair line, it just looks mad. they can do it to their own faces but no way in hell are they going to be allowed to do it to mine
And the ned/chav look, basically all of the worst things you can do with make up (over tanned, frosty pink lips, no brows badly blotched bleach job often scrapped back to give the appearence of a weird facelift etc) combined into the one look.
eyeshadow applied with fingers, esp later in the day and they havent washed their hands. I can almost see the germs and bacteria crawling all over their faces, it's just nasty.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 3, 2009)

Wearing pale lipstick but no blusher - it can wash the person out and blusher just nicely balances and finishes off the look

Unfilled eyebrows but perfect MU on rest of face

Unlined lips, for those who really need the definition

Tans that look orange (too much NW)

No concealer (99% of people need it)

Dry powdery MU on dry skin

Heavy eye MU on lid but not on lower lash line, if you started it, finish it!


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 3, 2009)

I hate "rainbow" eyeshadow looks. I see a ton of tutorials where people use crazy colors. I don't mind one bright color, paired with a softer version. I like soft sexy looks, neutrals, etc. I don't dig the drag queen look, unless of course, you are a drag queen.
That's my opinion, and I know I am in the minority. I know lots of people like lots of crazy colors, but it's not right for me.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_This stuff definitely made me go ewww!











_

 
Ladies and Gents: Don't try that at home.


----------



## amyzon (Mar 9, 2009)

OMG, DJ_Roxas I could so not be totally more on board with you about THAT makeup turnoff....  They're aggrevating in SO many ways.  _"Let's take what makeup artists use their talent and time doing, imitate it, put it in little plastic inserts, BOX it, and SELL THAT SHIT!"_

I think the worst is the user ratings comments on Sephora... OMGZ, it totally looks just like I did it myself so I told everyone that I did!!

Haha ok.  I'm done w/ my little rant.

Oh, and so I'm not just riding someone's coat tails, those who insist on wearing incredibly dated makeup, like dark liner on a nude lip, and one stark, unblended black pencil line on the lower lash line (no waterline), with nothing on the upper of course (ew ew ew ew ew ew).  Oh and there's one lady at my work that wears undereye concealer that's at LEAST 3 shades lighter than her skin.  Wow.  Match your skintone ladies, PLEASE.


----------



## makeba (Mar 9, 2009)

i dislike a face in full makeup but nothing on the lips but chapstick. i mean dang come on put on some lipgloss at least! but thats just me.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Make-up that makes you go EWWW or turns you off and why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DJ_Roxas* 

 
_Ladies and Gents: Don't try that at home.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually kinda like the Camo one...


----------



## amyzon (Mar 9, 2009)

Ooo OOO!  I just remembered one that TRULY bugs the crap out of me when I see it....  Eye boogers, and they're especially noticeable all covered with eyeliner.

Oh boy, _especially_ in pictures when chicks are trying to act like they're the shit.  Scuuuse me, m'am, you've got some eye boogies, you might need to find yourself a q-tip.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i dislike a face in full makeup but nothing on the lips but chapstick. i mean dang come on put on some lipgloss at least! but thats just me._

 
I never understood the problem with this.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leven* 

 
_girls on youtube who only ever do looks that consist of like five colors on ther eyes, a nasty silver/white highlight that is borderline drag, liquid liner, and fake lashes

Then are like "oh yeah.....i guess i have to put something on my lips" 

They do know lipliner and lipstick is not only for dragqueens right?

Im starting to think the only really talented people on youtube are the sisters of Pixiwoo (spelling?) Thye rock my sox
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*end rant* lol_

 

That is very rude. There are a LOT of youtubers on Specktra. You are more than entitled to your opinion but that is offensive no matter who you are referring to, especially because youtubers do their videos to help others.  Not to mention each of us do looks that our subscribers enjoy the most.


----------



## summerskin (Mar 9, 2009)

I personally hate the 'plastic' pornstar look. Why would you want to look like someone who sells her body? But toned down, it actually can look ok sometimes.

And ofcourse clumpy mascara, bad (heavily) applied makeup and orange self tanners
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Black liner, applied beautifly, but encasing the entire eye._

 
My bad


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 9, 2009)

Orange or really bright coral shades of lipstick. On some people, it can look fine, but on other people, it looks...frightening. Also, I hate the 'spider leg' clumped mascara look.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: makeup pet peeves....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_My bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This generally applies when they have nothing on their waterline and it just looks off, or it's wayyyy to thick on the lower lash.
Yours is always hot.


----------



## kyuubified (Mar 10, 2009)

Overly frosted eyeshadow, usually in light colors. Sometimes they look decent on paler skin, but on darker skin (like mine) it looks horrible!

Drawn on eyebrows. Some people can pull it off well; most cannot. 

Chalky/overly bronzed/overly luminized or glittered skin. Ugh; it looks so unnatural. I think someone with oily skin would actually look better than dry, cakey foundation. At least it is natural.


----------



## xxAngelxx (Mar 10, 2009)

orange or purple lips - I'm sorry but I think they look awful. I truly don't understand the appeal of Lavender Whip 

clumpy mascara - just ew

obvious foundation lines - please match your skintone!

orange skin - you look like an oompaloompa

drawn on eyebrows - very very few women can actually do this well

dark lip liner and pale lips - just looks odd

Thats all I can think of for now. Hope I didn't offend anyone!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I never understood the problem with this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
When I see it, I just feel something is missing.  The whole look doesn't look complete to me.  It's like a bangin' outfit, and crappy shoes, or something like that


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 10, 2009)

Okay I have another one. I have seen some drop dead gorgeous girls, who are SO skilled at doing makeup.. but they can't do their eyebrows. They draw them on way too dark for their face. Like they dragged a black crayon across. Ontop of it being too dark they are badly drawn on. 
I don't understand how someone can be so talented at makeup but be clueless when it comes to brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It ruins the whole look sometimes.


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I never understood the problem with this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't know anyone had a problem with it. I am screwed. Just goes to show everyone is so different in their preferences!
I don't wear anything on my lips except chapstick 99% of the time because I have naturally very rosey pigmented lips and I don't feel the need to add color all the time.


----------



## kyuubified (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SolarWhite* 

 
_Okay I have another one. I have seen some drop dead gorgeous girls, who are SO skilled at doing makeup.. but they can't do their eyebrows. They draw them on way too dark for their face. Like they dragged a black crayon across. Ontop of it being too dark they are badly drawn on. 
I don't understand how someone can be so talented at makeup but be clueless when it comes to brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It ruins the whole look sometimes._

 
I think brows to most people are more of an afterthought. Kind of like "well... I guess I _should_ color/groom them". As opposed to thinking of it as "the icing on the cake" (which is how I see brows being; brows can make or break a make up look) but more as an add-on of sorts.

Poor brows, so understated.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 11, 2009)

yes pencil thin brows or unshaded brows piss me off.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 11, 2009)

hmm....

I really don't have a problem with how other ladies do their makeup. Hey, if it makes them happy...I'm happy. 

however, I have noticed that some people want to put those cool pinky-nude lipstick on me. When I have a tan, I look dead. The zombie look is really not what I'm all about. So I stay clear, especially if they are frosty. *shudder*

I also don't look good with thick liquid liner on. I tried it once. It looked bad. Never again. I have to say, some gals look good with the thick retro liner...and I am totally jealous of y'all. 


I had a friend once who was really into the spray/fake bottle tan. And she wore frosty pink lipstick, and bleached her hair until it was white to boot. Not really such a great look for her. Mostly because her hair was fried and she was orange. Kind of like an oompa-loompa meets bleachy-blonde stripper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last time I saw her she had quit both the bottle tanner and bleach. I wasn't one to criticize her cause I know I've done stupid looks too, but IMHO she looked much better. So, I suppose it could be one look I wasn't really keen on.


----------



## eonxblue (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SolarWhite* 

 
_Okay I have another one. I have seen some drop dead gorgeous girls, who are SO skilled at doing makeup.. but they can't do their eyebrows. They draw them on way too dark for their face. Like they dragged a black crayon across. Ontop of it being too dark they are badly drawn on. 
I don't understand how someone can be so talented at makeup but be clueless when it comes to brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It ruins the whole look sometimes._

 
I completely agree. Ladies, if you know what you're doing, then by all means pluck your own eyebrows. But if you don't, find some help! Eyebrows are so important; they shape the face. I cringe when I see someone who may already have thin, sparse eyebrows to begin with and overpluck their eyebrows! Overdrawn eyebrows are sad, too. I have dense eyebrows myself, and although I'm very grateful that I don't need to draw in my brows at all, sometimes I'd like sparser brows for that 'softer' look. Dark, dark brows are soo very harsh. Sometimes I don't understand why anyone would want to even fake that look.


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_hmm....

I really don't have a problem with how other ladies do their makeup. Hey, if it makes them happy...I'm happy. 

however, I have noticed that some people want to put those cool pinky-nude lipstick on me. When I have a tan, I look dead. The zombie look is really not what I'm all about. So I stay clear, especially if they are frosty. *shudder*

I also don't look good with thick liquid liner on. I tried it once. It looked bad. Never again. I have to say, some gals look good with the thick retro liner...and I am totally jealous of y'all. 


I had a friend once who was really into the spray/fake bottle tan. And she wore frosty pink lipstick, and bleached her hair until it was white to boot. Not really such a great look for her. Mostly because her hair was fried and she was orange. Kind of like an oompa-loompa meets bleachy-blonde stripper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last time I saw her she had quit both the bottle tanner and bleach. I wasn't one to criticize her cause I know I've done stupid looks too, but IMHO she looked much better. So, I suppose it could be one look I wasn't really keen on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You just described Lindsay Lohan,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmao. I hate when she wears that nude pinky lipstick, doesn't look right.


----------



## Lapis (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm going to hell, my brows are rarely ever "done" why? I have a 2 year old I'm glad I have foundation on most of the time


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_You just described Lindsay Lohan,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmao. I hate when she wears that nude pinky lipstick, doesn't look right._

 
heh. yeah, I didn't *mean* to describe Lindsay, but now that I think about it...yeah, does sound kind of like her. I loved her as a red-head, but the bottle blonde look just....doesn't look right. Especially cause her eyebrows are still dark. Oooh....that bothers me. I dunno...there is part of me that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




's Lindsay and her movies (I haven't seen anything she's been in since Mean Girls, though), but part of me detests her makeup, hair, etc. Quite the cunundrum, eh?

But the friend I was talking about had her hair more this color. But, she was even more orange, if you can imagine that. It was all sorts of sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hmm....now that I think about it, she reminded me of one of those ganguro girls from Japan. At least I think that is what they are called....forgive me if I'm wrong. Ya know, the girls with "panda" eye makeup and white/light-pink lips with orangey spray tans. I just don't get the look. I read somewhere that it was about Japanese rebellion among the youth, but I don't study Japaneese culture, so I don't even pretend to know. But this is the look.


----------



## Nicala (Mar 15, 2009)

Fake tans, VISIBLE JAW LINE from poor make up application or completely mismatched make up. Ewwww :x


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 15, 2009)

undereye highlight/ concealer that's TOOOO pale.


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_heh. yeah, I didn't *mean* to describe Lindsay, but now that I think about it...yeah, does sound kind of like her. I loved her as a red-head, but the bottle blonde look just....doesn't look right. Especially cause her eyebrows are still dark. Oooh....that bothers me. I dunno...there is part of me that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




's Lindsay and her movies (I haven't seen anything she's been in since Mean Girls, though), but part of me detests her makeup, hair, etc. Quite the cunundrum, eh?

But the friend I was talking about had her hair more this color. But, she was even more orange, if you can imagine that. It was all sorts of sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hmm....now that I think about it, she reminded me of one of those ganguro girls from Japan. At least I think that is what they are called....forgive me if I'm wrong. Ya know, the girls with "panda" eye makeup and white/light-pink lips with orangey spray tans. I just don't get the look. I read somewhere that it was about Japanese rebellion among the youth, but I don't study Japaneese culture, so I don't even pretend to know. But this is the look._

 
HAHAHA, those are not good looks! Yeah I dunno what happened to Lindsay, in that picture she still looked sort of good though, she looks different now. As far as christina aguilera goes, idk what happened there...that's a whole lotta orange! & that whole ganguro look I think it died out already over there...that's some scary make up, but hey whatever floats your boat right?

Btw, I couldn't stop laughing because the pics kept getting more orange as I clicked, yikes!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't like the light hair with the dark eyebrows look. It's ugly. I also hate the overly pale undereye concealer. What else?? Oh and when girls have uber dramatic eyebrows to the point where they are almost unibrows (not quite but u get the point). The WORST one is when girls (predominantly asian girls) draw on super duper thick black eyeliner so when they look down or blink, it's just a bunch of blackness. It's unflattering. I think that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## njoy (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't like drawn in, perfect, dark eyebrows. I think eyebrows should be sisters, not twins.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Mar 16, 2009)

This irks me Red-Orange Lipstick. I like red lips don't get me wrong but Red-Orange lips. Save that crap for winter.


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 17, 2009)

Fake tans.

Bronzer lines.
Bronzer all over the face and not just on the high points.

Foundation lines.
Unmatched foundation.
Foundation blended down the neck or down past the jawline. Your foundation should match well enough that you don't have to pull it down your neck! Most people only need it in the centre of their face.

Dark liner, white lips.

The "natural" look... with fake tan lines and thick foundation everywhere and using so much product that the face looks like an ice cream cake.

..No thanks.


----------



## magicmorgan (Mar 23, 2009)

"geisha" lips! Why are you only putting color on the center of your mouth?! You're not a geisha!
YUCK! 99% of the time it looks terrible. I can't understand how that fad got started.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magicmorgan* 

 
_"geisha" lips! Why are you only putting color on the center of your mouth?! You're not a geisha!
YUCK! 99% of the time it looks terrible. I can't understand how that fad got started._

 
I agree- It's one of the looks best left for the runway. I saw maybe ONE girl pull it off but that's it.


----------

